# ==> 189 EOI Invitations for June 2018 <==



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for an 189 visa and hope to be invited in *June 2018*.

If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.

Please make a note on these:

*STAY ON TOPIC*: There are other threads to help you complete your EOI, lodge your application after you've been invited, figure out which occupation you August want to nominate, etc. This is not the thread for those questions. Avoid cluttering it up with non-relevant questions.

*READ THE THREAD*: If you wonder when the next invitation round will be, chances are 20 people have already asked this question earlier in the thread. You don't need to be the 21st.

*PROVIDE INFORMATION*: Either create a signature with your EOI date, occupation and points, or make sure to include this information in your post. There are usually numerous follow-up posts asking these questions when posters don't already provide this information.

Please remember that there are a LOT of occupation codes, so including these details in your post or in your signature will help people give you appropriate answers. Useful details include:

_1. Your occupation code # and Occupation Name
2. Your EOI date of effect
3. Your total points
4. Onshore/offshore_

*Some useful links:*

189 visa criteria: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

SkillSelect page for invitation round dates and results, and occupation ceilings: SkillSelect

189 Invitation trend for pro-rata occupations: Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hope I get an invite at least in June! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Vin100 said:


> Hope I get an invite at least in June! :fingerscrossed:


You will...


----------



## Vimeo111 (May 25, 2018)

254499 Registered Nurse
26/5/2018
70 points
onshore


----------



## Lebern_Jane (May 10, 2018)

Hi,

Any estimated date on the next invitation round? Thanks 

ANZSCO 233211 - Civil Engineer

Offshore



SC189: 80

SC190: 85 (NSW)



EOI: 25-05-2018


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Lebern_Jane said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any estimated date on the next invitation round? Thanks
> 
> ...




Should be 6 June. You will get it for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Vimeo111 said:


> 254499 Registered Nurse
> 26/5/2018
> 70 points
> onshore


6 months wait


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Vimeo111 said:


> 254499 Registered Nurse
> 26/5/2018
> 70 points
> onshore




Instead of waiting for 189, if you go for 190 NSW or Victoria, you have very good chance to get invited within 2 months. If your 70 points do have experience points included, you have more chance from states!!!
Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lebern_Jane (May 10, 2018)

foxes said:


> Should be 6 June. You will get it for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi!!

Engineering Technologist 233914
70 pts
DOE 26.04.2018
offshore


Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Instead of waiting for 189, if you go for 190 NSW or Victoria, you have very good chance to get invited within 2 months. If your 70 points do have experience points included, you have more chance from states!!!
> Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Victoria has stopped inviting 190 temporarily due to high volume of application to be processed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tannman (May 27, 2018)

Good luck folks. Hope it will happen in June but at the snail's pace I see things moving on immitracker, I think my DOE of April 24th for 189 and May 27th for 190 will take like 9 more rounds for an invite. Perhaps the 190 will come faster, but I don't have my hopes high. 

261313 - 189/75 | 190[NSW]/80


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Engineering Technologist 233914
> 70 pts
> ...


About 9 months wait. Good luck mate :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> Victoria has stopped inviting 190 temporarily due to high volume of application to be processed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


when did they announce that? For all occupations, i missed that


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> when did they announce that? For all occupations, i missed that




Oops my bad! Victoria has stopped inviting new applicants who submitted EOI after 15 May.

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...losure-of-skilled-migration-visa-applications


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> 6 months wait


EOI date - 21/11/2017
points - 70
occupation - 233914


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

nickshan82 said:


> EOI date - 21/11/2017
> points - 70
> occupation - 233914


Probably about 3 months under current trends :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> Probably about 3 months under current trends :fingerscrossed:


Will they increase the intak in july for sure ?


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello folks, i have applied my eoi for electronics engineering at 70 points 189 on 31 January 2018, would any one give me an estimate what gonna happen in July 2018. Will immi increase the invites back to normal and any rough estimate when would i get invite?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nickshan82 said:


> Will they increase the intak in july for sure ?




No one can tell you that, dont rely on speculation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

nickshan82 said:


> Will they increase the intak in july for sure ?


I don't know that, that's why I'm just assuming current trends will continue when posting ITA estimations.


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

*When can i expect an Invite*

Hi,

Here is my EOI detail:

Analyst Programmer (261311)
Original EOI - 25/09/2016 (Points -60 [189] and 65 [190])
Updated EOI - 24/05/2018 (Points -75[189] and 80 [190])
English Score-(L86 R87 W84 S90)
Age- 31

Please, note I have applied for SS from VIC and NSW on my EOI. 

Would be grateful if you could give me some clarity on the below.

Queries:
1) Can I expect an invite with these new points, if yes then any approximate time by when, based on your experience?
2)Does the fact that my original application was raised around 1.5yrs back play any role in it?
2) Is there anything that I should keep ready at this point?
3) I am in India now but have come back from Australia in January after 2.7 yrs, so should I already initiate the PCC from Australia if in case it takes time? Also, some guidance on the procedure is much appreciated.

Thanks & Best Regards.


----------



## Manman12 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Need expert advice..

ANZSCO CODE: 233311 (Electrical Engineer) 
SC189: 70 points (EOI dated 11th March 2018)
SC190: 75 points (EOI- NSW dated 11th March 2018)
(EOI - VIC dated 07th May 2018)
Invite: NSW(17th May 2018)
VIC (28th May 2018)

Would it be advisable to wait till July and see if i might get through with SC189 or should I proceed with SC190??


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

Tannman said:


> Good luck folks. Hope it will happen in June but at the snail's pace I see things moving on immitracker, I think my DOE of April 24th for 189 and May 27th for 190 will take like 9 more rounds for an invite. Perhaps the 190 will come faster, but I don't have my hopes high.
> 
> 261313 - 189/75 | 190[NSW]/80


As per Iscah's estimates, you should be getting it in 2 months, rt? Maybe last round of June or first round of July. Or are they too optimistic in their estimates? 

When will I get my invite - Iscah latest estimates as at 24th May 2018 - Iscah


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

My score got updated to 75 on 27 May on account of experience. Expecting I get an invite this time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karan27 (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi All, Do we need to get any stamping on visa or PR letter before departure date or we only have to carry our PR letter copy as it is received from DIBP and there is no need of any kind of stamping.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

karan27 said:


> Hi All, Do we need to get any stamping on visa or PR letter before departure date or we only have to carry our PR letter copy as it is received from DIBP and there is no need of any kind of stamping.


Cary a copy of your VIVO as well just in case.

No need to have any stamps on anything.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Manman12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need expert advice..
> 
> ...


It's very unlikely you get invited in July for SC189.

The only good advice is: run with your SC190 invite. No one knows what the future is made of, and many are desperate to be in your position.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Manman12 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need expert advice..
> 
> ...


Hello manman12

Can you please tell us your points break down for vic invitation.
Experience years?
Points for English language ?
Sub discipline of electrical engineering?
(Hv, Lv, power systems)

Thanks.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## saminsydney (Apr 23, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Instead of waiting for 189, if you go for 190 NSW or Victoria, you have very good chance to get invited within 2 months. If your 70 points do have experience points included, you have more chance from states!!!
> Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi. i have applied for same profession, DOE is 1/3/18: 189-70 and 190-75. experience points not included as not eligible for exp points yet. still waiting. any idea on wait time from ur experience?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

saminsydney said:


> Hi. i have applied for same profession, DOE is 1/3/18: 189-70 and 190-75. experience points not included as not eligible for exp points yet. still waiting. any idea on wait time from ur experience?




Without experience, it's hard for you to have 190 invitation in this FY. We have just 1 month left to finish this FY, so you have good chance after June.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

anoop.rvn said:


> As per Iscah's estimates, you should be getting it in 2 months, rt? Maybe last round of June or first round of July. Or are they too optimistic in their estimates?
> 
> When will I get my invite - Iscah latest estimates as at 24th May 2018 - Iscah


You can get the NSW pre-invite early as I got my invite on 25th May applied on 26th and got approved today in 5 days time.


----------



## Manman12 (Apr 29, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Hello manman12
> 
> Can you please tell us your points break down for vic invitation.
> Experience years?
> ...


Hi,

Please find below my points breakdown:

Age: 25
English language: 20
Education:15
Experience: 10
State nomination: 5

My sub-discipline is LV systems.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Manman12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please find below my points breakdown:
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anurag_aus said:


> You can get the NSW pre-invite early as I got my invite on 25th May applied on 26th and got approved today in 5 days time.




No such item as preinvite exists in application process


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rocktopus said:


> It's very unlikely you get invited in July for SC189.
> 
> 
> 
> The only good advice is: run with your SC190 invite. No one knows what the future is made of, and many are desperate to be in your position.




Agree on sc190 point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello folks, i have applied my eoi for electronics engineering at 70 points 189 on 31 January 2018, would any one give me an estimate what gonna happen in July 2018. Will immi increase the invites back to normal and any rough estimate when would i get invite?[/QUOTE]


----------



## sunpedOZ (Apr 19, 2018)

*when to expect ITA*

Hi friends,

I know lot of people might have asked similar question, but i could not resist myself getting opinions here..Any guesses when can i expect ITA or do you guys think we would get a better picture after June 6th round??

Submitted EOI: May 21st 2018
Sub Class: 189
Job Code: 261112
Points: 75

Congratulations to the folks that received ITA and VISA...Good luck to others waiting...:fingers crossed::fingers crossed::fingers crossed:


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sunpedOZ said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The line for 2611 moved very little in the past few rounds. I doubt you will get anything this financial year. However, things might change in the new FY but until then we can’t really predict how long you until you get invited.

That being said, you have a good chance to be invited under NSW 190 quicker.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunpedOZ (Apr 19, 2018)

foxes said:


> The line for 2611 moved very little in the past few rounds. I doubt you will get anything this financial year. However, things might change in the new FY but until then we can’t really predict how long you until you get invited.
> 
> That being said, you have a good chance to be invited under NSW 190 quicker.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the quick response bud..I wanna wait until the new FY before i submit 190 for NSW..What do you think about that??


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sunpedOZ said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick response bud..I wanna wait until the new FY before i submit 190 for NSW..What do you think about that??




It depends on what you really want. If you want to move to Aus soon, then 190 is the answer as you have bigger chance to get invited earlier and generally the average processing time for 190 is faster than 189.

However if you are willing to wait longer and get more freedom in choosing state to live in, then go for 189.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi, what will be the occupations removed from the list next fy?


----------



## natty03 (Nov 25, 2014)

BulletAK said:


> This thread is for people who have already lodged an EOI for an 189 visa and hope to be invited in *June 2018*.
> 
> If you are waiting for state sponsorship, there are several other threads that will help you. Invitation rounds do not apply to state-sponsored visas.
> 
> ...



Job Code: 233914 (Engineering Technologist)

Points: 70
State Sponsorship - NSW - 75

EOI: 15th March 2018.

Onshore in NSW.

Hoping to get an invitation soon!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

There are two threads by this same name. Can we merge that?


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

natty03 said:


> Job Code: 233914 (Engineering Technologist)
> 
> Points: 70
> State Sponsorship - NSW - 75
> ...


Will this job be removed from SOL list?


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Submitted EOI with 75 points for 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) 31-May-2018
What are the chances of getting invite?
Current Location:India


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi guys
Does anyone know when the new FY is getting started?


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

Sam701 said:


> Hi guys
> Does anyone know when the new FY is getting started?


July 1st 2018. its the australian financial year


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

pravincv said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...



But someone told me it would be 4th June. I am confused again 😒


----------



## Abroadero (May 31, 2018)

*Civil engineer*

Hello everybody,

Appreciate if i could get some advise:

ANZSCO code: 233211 Civil Engineer
Total Points: 75 (sc 189), 80 (sc 190)
EOI submitted: 01/06/2018

Age:30
Degree: 15
Work experience: 5
PTE: 20
Partner points: 5


Do I have a chance of getting an EOI in the next round at all, or in the month of june ? Or have to wait for the new financial year ? I am claiming partner points as my partner is an accountant. However i am afraid that if accountant is removed from the occupation list in the new financial year and my points will drop to 70 ... Any thoughts or advise ?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Sam701 said:


> But someone told me it would be 4th June. I am confused again 😒


It's the July 2018 which marks the start of FY 2018-19.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

nickshan82 said:


> Hi, what will be the occupations removed from the list next fy?


Only when we hear if officially from DIBP.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Abroadero said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Appreciate if i could get some advise:
> 
> ...


You're looking at 2 months wait for invite under current trends.


----------



## mthatte (May 31, 2018)

*Analyst Programmer on 75*

Occupation: Analyst Programmer
EOI for 189 (75 points)
EOI for 190 VIC (80 points)
Applicable from 29th may 2018

Will i receive an invitation within next 1-2 months?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mthatte said:


> Occupation: Analyst Programmer
> EOI for 189 (75 points)
> EOI for 190 VIC (80 points)
> Applicable from 29th may 2018
> ...


Very difficult to answer.Wait for July round if they increase the invy then yes if not it's going to be real long wait


----------



## Leow (Jun 1, 2018)

*WIll 70 pointers ever get invited*

Dear all,

I would really appreciate if any of you can provide an honest advise regarding the possibility of an invitation for 189. My points breakdown as below.

Age 25
Superior English 20
Tertiary education 15
Aus study requirement 5
Regional area study 5
Total = 70 points 
EOI submitted on 10 May 2018 for Registered Nurses nec - 254499

Based on the current trend, there was hardly any movement for 70 pointers since May 2018. With my visa expiring in Apr 2020, is it realistic to expect an invite by then? I am thinking to apply for TAS state sponsor to gain additional 5 points but I have a really good job offer from VIC which I really keen to accept. 

Good luck for all applicants!

Bests,
Leow


----------



## katsumoto (Feb 4, 2018)

31 May 2018 - EOI Submitted - 189 (75 points)
28 May 2018 - ACS Positive : 11y9m
08 Apr 2018 - ACS Submitted : 261112
01 Feb 2018 - PTE 90 : L90 / R90 / S90 / W90


Waiting for a positive response. Looking at the trend for ANZSCO 2611* it may be another 2-3 months.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Leow said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whether it’s realistic or not, it all depends on what is gonna happen in the next FY. Till then you can only wait and see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

Does anyone know when the next invite date is happening?


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Submitted 189 EOI on 31st May, code 263111 with 75 points. How many days or months of wait should I expect?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Edustar said:


> Does anyone know when the next invite date is happening?


Certainly June 6th


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sam701 said:


> Hi guys
> Does anyone know when the new FY is getting started?




1st July


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassan.bashir (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi,

Occupation: Civil Engineer (233211)
EOI date: 22 May 2018
189 (60 points)
190 (65 points)
Onshore

Is it possible to get an invitation with 60 points for a civil engineer, i saw on immi tracker people getting an invitation with 60 points this time last year.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

hassan.bashir said:


> Hi,
> 
> Occupation: Civil Engineer (233211)
> EOI date: 22 May 2018
> ...




Impossible for 189. The points cutoff for this year has always been 70. In short, competition gets tougher compared to last year due to fewer invites, hence higher points cutoff.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

Does anybody know what is the cutoff time for the round? So, for the 6th June round, by what time I should update the EOI to receive the invitation on the same day?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rajjishraj said:


> Does anybody know what is the cutoff time for the round? So, for the 6th June round, by what time I should update the EOI to receive the invitation on the same day?


Submit your EOI now itself you will get invited on June 6th for sure.

Regards,
Bala


----------



## agitated189 (Jun 2, 2018)

*Please help*

Hi everyone!

I just have some questions about my application. Can anyone answer me if I should expect an invite this 6th of June invitation rounds for a 189 visa?

Points: 75
Location: Onshore
Occupation: Registered Nurse
Date of EOI: 29th May 2018

If anyone can answer me please do, thank you very much for your help! Take care everyone.


----------



## Nannu88 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hello all,
My EOI Details are:

DOE- 21st feb 2018
Points - 75 
189 - ICT BA 

Any idea when can i expect my invitation?
Thanku in advance


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Nannu88 said:


> Hello all,
> My EOI Details are:
> 
> DOE- 21st feb 2018
> ...




Expect in the next round provided there are lesser applications at 75 points before you since they will restrict to 25% of invites for pro rata occupations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

agitated189 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Next round probably...but cannot be sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Submitted 189 EOI on 31st May, code 263111 with 75 points. How many days or months of wait should I expect?




Next round possibly but again it would depend on the total number of pending applications for this occupation at 75+points who are waiting before you. Moreover for pro rata it is restricted to 25% of applications. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Nannu88 said:


> Hello all,
> My EOI Details are:
> 
> DOE- 21st feb 2018
> ...




You are so close to get invited. Based on the official information, the last EOI Cutoff Date for ICT BA in the past few rounds were:
(Round/EOI Cutoff Date)
4 Apr/13 Feb
18 Apr/14 Feb
9 May/16 Feb
23 May/no official information available yet
6 June/...

You do the math!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nannu88 (Jun 2, 2018)

Fingers crossed for 6th june round


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

Nannu88 said:


> Fingers crossed for 6th june round


+1


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

I thought that invitation dates were on 2nd and 4th Wednesday of the month. Why is everyone saying 6 June?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Edustar said:


> I thought that invitation dates were on 2nd and 4th Wednesday of the month. Why is everyone saying 6 June?




Cos it generally occurs on the 1st and 3rd Wednesday. Last month was an exception because it had 5 Wednesdays.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

Thanks.

So I'm sitting on 70 points for 189
75 for 190
Anzo 241411 Secondary teacher.
EOI 9 May 
What are my chances of being invited this year? Are secondary Math teachers in demand?


----------



## ImmigrationPrep (May 26, 2018)

Hi All

Which is the best occupation to apply from 261311 or 261312 or 261313? Analyst Programmer or Developer Programmer or Software Engineer?

My points are 65 so I will be needing SS.

Please respond in terms of better chances for:

- 189 (if possible with 65 points from these occupations)
- state sponsorship 190 (NSW and Vic preferred but open for any state) and
- regional sponsorship

I read on https://www.workvisalawyers.com.au/s...migration.html about 457 invites as follows:

Dev programmer 600
SW Eng 360
Analyst programmer 260

but these figures are 2016. Does anyone have new figures or any links of where someone can direct me to.

does anyone has such figures for 190 (occupation wise invites or state wise or as a whole).

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## abidaltaf (Jun 3, 2018)

DOE: 13 Nov 2017
ANZO : 261312
Points : 70

I am in a dilemma, as per the latest report of 24th May by Iscah, I should have been invited by now. Is the analyses correct or I am missing something here.


----------



## abidaltaf (Jun 3, 2018)

Anyone knows the movement for 70 points for 261312


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

abidaltaf said:


> Anyone knows the movement for 70 points for 261312



There is simply no movement for 70 pointers for your occupation. The points cutoff for 2613* this year has always been 75 points.

When did you see iscah estimation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

*==&gt; 189 EOI Invitations for June 2018 &lt;==*



ImmigrationPrep said:


> Hi All
> 
> Which is the best occupation to apply from 261311 or 261312 or 261313? Analyst Programmer or Developer Programmer or Software Engineer?
> 
> ...




Mate I’m gonna go straightforward. There is no hope for you with 65 points, either with 189 or 190. The competition for 2613* is very tough. There are heaps of people with 70+ points hoping to get state sponsorship (190).

This is all that can be said at least until the new financial year begins. Meanwhile, try to increase your points (English, spouse, etc) if you haven’t already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Edustar said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So I'm sitting on 70 points for 189
> 75 for 190
> ...




No chance for 189 at least until the end of this financial year. As for 190 it’s very unpredictable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vab18 (Feb 7, 2018)

Why do people on here say 9 month wait on 70 points! It’s all guess work. There is no way of knowing when someone will be invited! But for arguments sake iscah says up to 5months for non pro rata on 70 points, could be sooner if they up the numbers from July onwards!


----------



## 1416amit (Mar 27, 2018)

261111 - ICT BA
75 points
DOE (189 ): 14/03/18 

When can I expect my invitation? 
Since I don't have any experience, am I eligible to apply for 190 from NSW or VIC ?

Please advice??

Thanks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

1416amit said:


> 261111 - ICT BA
> 75 points
> DOE (189 ): 14/03/18
> 
> ...




I doubt you will get invited this financial year. The date cutoff is still in Feb I think.

You don’t need experience for NSW. If you want to secure an invite ASAP, go for 190 NSW. 

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Need some advice urgently.
My points breakdown..

ANZSCO code: 313214 Telecommunication Technical Officer (non pro-rata)

Age:30
Education: 15
Work experience: 15
IELTS: 10
Total:70

EOI(189&190): 30/03/2018

Since the cutoff was 75 in last rounds the DOE for 70 pointers remains at 07-Dec-17.
I'm turning 33 by the end of August hence will lose 5 points bringing my total down to 65.

I know its difficult to predict but what are the chances of getting a ITA on the new FY, i will have 4 rounds with 70 points.
Thanks


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

I would suggest that you go for PTE. There is almost a one band difference in ielts and pte. I bet on that.

If you can get 10 extra points by scoring 8 (or 79) in each, then you can speed up your process. Perhaps before you turn 33, you will have an invite. Trust me, go for PTE. You won't regret.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

ihaleem9 said:


> I would suggest that you go for PTE. There is almost a one band difference in ielts and pte. I bet on that.
> 
> If you can get 10 extra points by scoring 8 (or 79) in each, then you can speed up your process. Perhaps before you turn 33, you will have an invite. Trust me, go for PTE. You won't regret.


Thanks mate. I'm also trying to decide whether or not to give a PTE a try. Thanks for ur advice again.
BTW how long it took to prepare for the PTE test roughly.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Sujeewa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some advice urgently.
> My points breakdown..
> ...




Nobody can answer your question. We can only predict based on assumption. If they decide to invite 1500-2000 people again for each round, then you might have a chance. 

That being said, don’t waste your time. Go for PTE. Take 2 weeks online intensive preparation course and give it a shot. The PTE thread has so many valuable contents to start with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

2 weeks is more than enough. I just bought mock tests from ptepractice.com but like Sanjay said, follow pte thread. You'll never regret writing PTE.


----------



## abidaltaf (Jun 3, 2018)

foxes said:


> abidaltaf said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone knows the movement for 70 points for 261312
> ...



The latest estimates were published by Iscah on 24th May on their website. It reads, EOI's lodged six months and before as Invited. (DOE 24 th Nov and earlier)


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

abidaltaf said:


> The latest estimates were published by Iscah on 24th May on their website. It reads, EOI's lodged six months and before as Invited. (DOE 24 th Nov and earlier)


But after that there is no 70 being called.

Things have changed. 75 is the new 65.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Vab18 said:


> Why do people on here say 9 month wait on 70 points! It’s all guess work. There is no way of knowing when someone will be invited! But for arguments sake iscah says up to 5months for non pro rata on 70 points, could be sooner if they up the numbers from July onwards!


It's not guess work, it's math/statistical analysis. Pretty easily done by looking at the number of invites per round, the latest DOE and the number of days in the backlog cleared every round.

Now any changes in numbers of invites will completely throw these numbers out the window, but we can't know about that, hence why it's only estimates.

By the way Iscah is not an official nor especially reliable source, and as far as I'm concerned they use this forum along social media and ImmiTracker to come up with their estimates.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> But after that there is no 70 being called.
> 
> Things have changed. 75 is the new 65.


i would say for some its 80...


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

Hope we get an invite with 70 soon. Don't want to wait for more than a year.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Demisane said:


> Hope we get an invite with 70 soon. Don't want to wait for more than a year.


For 2613** ?


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

With 65 points (2334 electronics pro rata).. are there hopes to get invited in next 12 months?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

sidpadki said:


> With 65 points (2334 electronics pro rata).. are there hopes to get invited in next 12 months?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


see where you can increase your points. Its difficult with 65


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> For 2613** ?


Nah! Chem Engineer 233111, DOE: 13 April...


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

This is the max I can hit at the moment.. I am not in a hurry for invite..as my points will drop in next Nov 2019...

So if skillselect start inviting as it used to beginning of last year..I am hoping to scrape through


kbjan26 said:


> see where you can increase your points. Its difficult with 65


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lebern_Jane (May 10, 2018)

engineer874 said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Engineering Technologist 233914
> 70 pts
> ...




Hi, have you received any state invitation since your eoi date?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> With 65 points (2334 electronics pro rata).. are there hopes to get invited in next 12 months?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


I'm sorry to say, but no chances at all. Even if they increase invites and start clearing 85-80-75-70 pointers there is more than a year worth of backlog for 65 pointers...


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> I'm sorry to say, but no chances at all. Even if they increase invites and start clearing 85-80-75-70 pointers there is more than a year worth of backlog for 65 pointers...


Thanks for replying. However as per dibp.. there is no backlog of 80pts and higher

As per last invite.. 75pts last doe invited is 2nd May
70pts last doe invited is around 6 Dec and 65pts last doe invited is in September/Oct

I do agree backlog for 65 and 70pts must be quite big
..

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pamentez (Mar 7, 2018)

Guys what’s my hope for invitation the next round for Management consultant. Am on 75points already DOE is 31st of May


----------



## ImmigrationPrep (May 26, 2018)

Hi everyone 

which occupation has better chances at 65+5 

2613** (Analyst Programmer or Developer Programmer or Software Engineer)
OR
2611** (ICT Business Analysts or ICT System Analysts)
OR
262112 - ICT Security Specialist

Although I will try for or 75+5 (with 8 each in IELTS) however wants to understand worst case situation with 65+5

Please also share which occupation class (out of the three above ) has better chances of scoring those 5 points with SS.

TIA


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ImmigrationPrep said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> which occupation has better chances at 65+5
> 
> ...




Come on, this is 189 thread. Please post in a more relevant thread if you want to discuss 190.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

I am expecting invitation tomorrow. Could anybody please let me know if the skill select account will have the info of the probable invitation. I am asking because my agent has only shared the credentials of skill select account not email.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hadi789 (Nov 1, 2017)

Anyone received invite, it came today i think?

i received an email in my inbox from skill select problem is i have forget my password and can access it through 'forget your password', can anyone please help me to get back password to see long awaiting email?


----------



## ImmigrationPrep (May 26, 2018)

Hi everyone

which occupation has better chances at 65+5

2613** (Analyst Programmer or Developer Programmer or Software Engineer)
OR
2611** (ICT Business Analysts or ICT System Analysts)
OR
262112 - ICT Security Specialist

Although I will try for or 75+5 (with 8 each in IELTS) however wants to understand worst case situation with 65+5

TIA


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Generic question.. Do you all prepare all your documentation even before you get an Invite? Or start consolidating once you receive the invite?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

cmaroju said:


> Generic question.. Do you all prepare all your documentation even before you get an Invite? Or start consolidating once you receive the invite?


I did when I most certainly knew I would get an invite. Else there is no point in doing it


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> I did when I most certainly knew I would get an invite. Else there is no point in doing it


Could you send me list of documents that needs to be submitted please?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

cmaroju said:


> Could you send me list of documents that needs to be submitted please?


My 2 bits on PR journey 
189 invite - how to proceed

Check the above two threads. You have all the answers that you need


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> My 2 bits on PR journey
> 189 invite - how to proceed
> 
> Check the above two threads. You have all the answers that you need


That's very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## ImmigrationPrep (May 26, 2018)

kbjan26 Buddy, any advice for me on below:

"
which occupation has better chances at 65+5

2613** (Analyst Programmer or Developer Programmer or Software Engineer)
OR
2611** (ICT Business Analysts or ICT System Analysts)
OR
262112 - ICT Security Specialist

Although I will try for or 75+5 (with 8 each in IELTS) however wants to understand worst case situation with 65+5

Please also share which occupation class (out of the three above ) has better chances of scoring those 5 points with SS.

TIA"



kbjan26 said:


> My 2 bits on PR journey
> 189 invite - how to proceed
> 
> Check the above two threads. You have all the answers that you need


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

cmaroju said:


> Generic question.. Do you all prepare all your documentation even before you get an Invite? Or start consolidating once you receive the invite?


You have 60 days to submit application once you receive the invite, which is plenty of time to prep. 

I'd say don't over prep if you're not 100% sure about the invite because some of the things will cost a lot of money ie. PCC, medicals, certified translations for documents (if required) etc.

Also, use the 60 days wisely and take your time to complete your application before lodging. Many people here rush to lodge as soon as they get invited, which only creates more delay in their application because they might miss a document and then have to go through CO contact, etc.

Best of luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Optimistic10 (Apr 10, 2018)

Occupation: Software engineer
Points: 65
EOI lodged: 28 April 2017
Onshore

According to iscah estimation, EOI lodged a year ago has been invited and eoi lodged before 6 months will get after 7 months.

when i can i expect the invitation in next financial year?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Optimistic10 said:


> Occupation: Software engineer
> Points: 65
> EOI lodged: 28 April 2017
> Onshore
> ...




It depends on what is going to change in the next FY, which nobody knows - not even iscah.

However, I think with 65 points its very hard to get an invite. Even last year before they reduced the number of invitation the points cutoff for your occupation had always been 70 or higher.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ImmigrationPrep said:


> kbjan26 Buddy, any advice for me on below:
> 
> "
> which occupation has better chances at 65+5
> ...






ImmigrationPrep said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> which occupation has better chances at 65+5
> 
> ...






ImmigrationPrep said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> which occupation has better chances at 65+5
> 
> ...




Mate you can?t do this. Three identical posts over the last 24 hrs??? Please stop spamming on this forum. I can see you have posted this question in various thread too!

Getting an invite for those occupations with 65+5 points is next to impossible for any states these days.

Hope you want to accept the reality and work on your points instead of keep asking same question all over again.

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Guys, Is there an invitation round tonight? Skill select is not yet updated and its still not second Wednesday.


----------



## leaps123 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Expat forum has always been a great help in answering all queries.
Can anybody give an idea of when I will be receiving an invitation.

Occupation - External Audtior (221213)
EOI(Subclass 189) - 25/01/2018- 70 points
EOI (Subclass 189-Update)- 05/06/2018- 80 points.

Should I expect an invitation in June?
I am open to 190, am I left with any state options.

Please guide.


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

Optimistic10 said:


> Occupation: Software engineer
> Points: 65
> EOI lodged: 28 April 2017
> Onshore
> ...


Currently there is waiting for even 75 points..then there should be a huge backlog of 70 pointers..So there is very less chance that a 65 pointer(software engineer) will ever be picked. In case you are not aware 70+ pointers who will apply after you will still be picked first before they start inviting 65 pointers. And 65 pointers for software engineer code that were last invited were of April 2017 EOI. So instead of hoping against hope, try to increase your points. Best of luck!


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

maddy1085 said:


> Optimistic10 said:
> 
> 
> > Occupation: Software engineer
> ...


I just noticed that your EOI is 28 April 2017.. so this means that if they anyhow start picking 65 pointers then you would be picked first..But we are not sure how much time it will take to clear the 70 pointers backlog (if at all it gets cleared)..if it takes more than a year than your EOI would have expired by then. Due to these current backlogs, more and more people are trying for higher points these days, further increasing the backlog for 65 pointers. So now you can take your decision based on above.


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

Isn't it annoying that a "government" website has such a lag in updates. The current or last invitation rounds are never up to date. They always have a 2 week lag. It's like they update the website manually. No wonder there's scarcity in IT jobs there cause not even the government thinks it's important to keep a website up to date. Last time I checked, their numbers were also out of service. Pathetic in my opinion!


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Looks like few posts were deleted from this thread!


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

Hello seniors,

Have a question. My wife has got a positive assessment for EA and claiming partner points.

She has resigned today. Will it create any issue in visa application?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

maddy1085 said:


> I just noticed that your EOI is 28 April 2017.. so this means that if they anyhow start picking 65 pointers then you would be picked first..But we are not sure how much time it will take to clear the 70 pointers backlog (if at all it gets cleared)..if it takes more than a year than your EOI would have expired by then. Due to these current backlogs, more and more people are trying for higher points these days, further increasing the backlog for 65 pointers. So now you can take your decision based on above.


65 is not going to happen at all unless/until the department sees a huge demand for the occupation.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

rajjishraj said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> Have a question. My wife has got a positive assessment for EA and claiming partner points.
> 
> She has resigned today. Will it create any issue in visa application?


Not really


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ihaleem9 said:


> Isn't it annoying that a "government" website has such a lag in updates. The current or last invitation rounds are never up to date. They always have a 2 week lag. It's like they update the website manually. No wonder there's scarcity in IT jobs there cause not even the government thinks it's important to keep a website up to date. Last time I checked, their numbers were also out of service. Pathetic in my opinion!


Welcome to the club buddy.

You have just hit the tip of the iceberg and there's a long long way to go in the process. Save up your frustrations for the upcoming


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Good luck to everyone who are waiting for invites and are very close.

Last round was mine and I was on toes since the previous night of the invite.

Let the part begin for the brave!!!!


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

I somehow have a feeling that it may not happen today as its not 2nd Wednesday yet. 

Either way all the best for those who are waiting if it happens today.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Good luck to everyone who are waiting for invites and are very close.
> 
> Last round was mine and I was on toes since the previous night of the invite.
> 
> Let the part begin for the brave!!!!


Finally go the invite. Many many congratulations.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Invited today? your occupation code and points?


SunV said:


> Finally go the invite. Many many congratulations.


Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Anyone got invited???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

There is still 50 more minutes to know whether there will be a round today or not.


----------



## agitated189 (Jun 2, 2018)

*Invitation Rounds*

Why not?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ihaleem9 said:


> Isn't it annoying that a "government" website has such a lag in updates. The current or last invitation rounds are never up to date. They always have a 2 week lag. It's like they update the website manually. No wonder there's scarcity in IT jobs there cause not even the government thinks it's important to keep a website up to date. Last time I checked, their numbers were also out of service. Pathetic in my opinion!




Keeping the information on a website up to date doesn’t require IT people. It’s just as simple as updating your blog. However, I agree with you that it is very annoying. Given that they charge people at least $3.6k (more for family), I think they can afford more manpower.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agitated189 (Jun 2, 2018)

13 minutes left. Ugh, I feel so restless.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Nothing so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agitated189 (Jun 2, 2018)

Last invitation rounds, my friend received the invite 12:15 AM Canberra time.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Anyone got invite?


----------



## Manusun (May 1, 2018)

EOI -28/03/2018
Score -75
Software Engineer

NO INVITE YET😢


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> You have 60 days to submit application once you receive the invite, which is plenty of time to prep.
> 
> I'd say don't over prep if you're not 100% sure about the invite because some of the things will cost a lot of money ie. PCC, medicals, certified translations for documents (if required) etc.
> 
> ...



Sure, thanks buddy. btw here is my score:

ANZSCO: 2613*
189: 75
EOI: 05/15/2018


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

Got invited.


----------



## agitated189 (Jun 2, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> Anyone got invite?


No, I did not get the invite. How tragic.


----------



## Manusun (May 1, 2018)

Am loosing my hope slowly


----------



## Manusun (May 1, 2018)

Hey i received an invite..hurray


----------



## agitated189 (Jun 2, 2018)

Oh my God, I got the invite! Just now!!!!


----------



## agitated189 (Jun 2, 2018)

Manusun said:


> Hey i received an invite..hurray


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kingslayer405 (May 22, 2018)

you code and points please? Congratulations


----------



## gdlmsn (Apr 18, 2018)

agitated189 points and eoi?


----------



## gdlmsn (Apr 18, 2018)

points and date of espression?


----------



## Manusun (May 1, 2018)

Thank u..

EOI-28/03/2018(189)
Score-75
Software engineer

Got an invite today.


----------



## agitated189 (Jun 2, 2018)

75 points
Registered Nurse
Onshore
EOI: 29th of May 2018
Visa applied for:189

Congratulations to everyone invited!


----------



## Manusun (May 1, 2018)

Got an invite through NSW(under 190-80 points) 10 days back.but preferred 189 category


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

*70 Non Pro-rata*

If anyone got invited for 70 points for a non pro-rata occupation please mention here with the DOE so that we can get an idea what was the cutoff point and how much did the DOE moved.

Thanks


----------



## Lebern_Jane (May 10, 2018)

I got invited 

Details in my signature. Thanks everyone!


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

From what goes on in this thread, for 2613, the cutoff date moved 3 days, from 25/3/2018 to 28/3/2018 for 75 pointers.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Any electronics engineering invite guys?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Yohoooo got invited just now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Finally it paid off for me one year of long wait...I am so happy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

I did not receive an invite..!! Wait continues... Its been 6 months now...

Electronics Engineer / 70 points / DOE: 8 December 2017

Congrats to everyone who received the invite...


----------



## IrelandtoOz (Jan 17, 2018)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Finally it paid off for me one year of long wait...I am so happy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you confirm, you got a 189 invite for your DOS of 24/01/2018?

With 70 points???


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

IrelandtoOz said:


> Can you confirm, you got a 189 invite for your DOS of 24/01/2018?




Nope. DOE got updated on 27 May 2018.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

anoop.rvn said:


> From what goes on in this thread, for 2613, the cutoff date moved 3 days, from 25/3/2018 to 28/3/2018 for 75 pointers.


Hi Anoop,

The math is simple from now on. It's not about days anymore.

It's all about the no of 80 and 75 pointers in that period. Looks like 70+ people with 75 & 80 submitted their EOI in this timeline.

But yes the pain for software engineers is too worse.

75 is the new 65. And 80 becoming the threshold is not too far away. Definitely a trump effect to count in as well


----------



## IrelandtoOz (Jan 17, 2018)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Nope. DOE got updated on 27 May 2018.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So with a 70 point application only put in on the 27th of May you got invited today?

Im confused! I have 70 points with a DOE of 21/01/2018 non pro rata


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Congrats everybody who got Invited!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

IrelandtoOz said:


> So with a 70 point application only put in on the 27th of May you got invited today?
> 
> Im confused! I have 70 points with a DOE of 21/01/2018 non pro rata


Must have updated to 75 points for 189 in May ???

Tony


----------



## IrelandtoOz (Jan 17, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Must have updated to 75 points for 189 in May ???
> 
> Tony


Ah ok ya! I was just going off his signature


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Any internal auditor invited in this round with 75-80 points?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Manusun said:


> Thank u..
> 
> EOI-28/03/2018(189)
> Score-75
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Anoop,
> 
> The math is simple from now on. It's not about days anymore.
> 
> ...


Yes. 
Also, it is consistent with the trend in April and May rounds. It moved 3 days on 18/4/2018 and 9/5/2018 rounds. Though it moved 6 days (unofficially) on 23/5/2018 round, looks like it went back again to 3 days. 


> And 80 becoming the threshold is not too far away.


 >> Terrifying. Hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

Alright! So looks like there was some 70 invite for non-pro rata this time. But man, I feel like I am grasping at straws for PR.


----------



## amitkb (May 21, 2018)

Hello friends. 
Just a generic query. The invitation is sent via email or you have to check your skill select account? 
I have applied through a consultant so I don’t have my account details. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rajjishraj (Jul 12, 2016)

You will get a mail. Also, the details will get updated in your skill select account.


amitkb said:


> Hello friends.
> Just a generic query. The invitation is sent via email or you have to check your skill select account?
> I have applied through a consultant so I don’t have my account details.
> 
> ...


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

Congratulations to everyone who got invited today!!! 🙂


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

any mechanical engineer got good news???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

looks like no one updated myimmitracker.. otherwise we'd know by how many days the cut off date moved..


----------



## Nailawajahat (Apr 7, 2018)

Anyone with 70 points non-pro rata got invited today?


----------



## ARSI1010 (Sep 26, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> I did not receive an invite..!! Wait continues... Its been 6 months now...
> 
> Electronics Engineer / 70 points / DOE: 8 December 2017
> 
> Congrats to everyone who received the invite...


Brother do you think do we ever gonna get invite at 70 for electronics engineering, I also applied 31 January 2018 😞


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ihaleem9 said:


> looks like no one updated myimmitracker.. otherwise we'd know by how many days the cut off date moved..


The details shared here are also in par with immitracker. Every round data is almost certainly matching skill select official results. I have been following it for two years now


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

SunV said:


> Finally go the invite. Many many congratulations.


Thanks buddy. Yes I am so big damn relieved now. Hit the 75 at the right time though my waiting period was more.

I am so happy that I didn't have to regret my whole life that I didn't crack PTE before giving up on my Australia dreams. The adrelaine still runs high when I write this..


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

kbjan26 said:


> The details shared here are also in par with immitracker. Every round data is almost certainly matching skill select official results. I have been following it for two years now


Only if everyone who shared that they got invitation also shared details around their occupation and DOE etc. - which clearly many haven't.


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

Any Mechanical, Industrial, Production engineers (2335XX group) here received invites last night?


----------



## pmtr (May 8, 2018)

No invite received for 75 points, 2613, EOI 14/4. Anyone know what the new EOI date is for 2613?


----------



## pmtr (May 8, 2018)

Never mind. Found it.



kbjan26 said:


> anoop.rvn said:
> 
> 
> > From what goes on in this thread, for 2613, the cutoff date moved 3 days, from 25/3/2018 to 28/3/2018 for 75 pointers.
> ...


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

pmtr said:


> No invite received for 75 points, 2613, EOI 14/4. Anyone know what the new EOI date is for 2613?


28/3 confirmed although cut off might be after that. 
There are 2 people on immitracker for 30/3 but they haven't updated. They got state approval so it's not legit. No more data so far


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

ARSI1010 said:


> Brother do you think do we ever gonna get invite at 70 for electronics engineering, I also applied 31 January 2018 😞


Hi Mate,

The queue for electronics engineers with 70 points was moving quite well till May. From then it was all 75 pointers being invited. I still believe that once the 75 point queue is cleared, they will start inviting 70 pointers. The queue has been cleared for 70 pointers till December 6. My DOE is December 8.!!

Regards,
Dragon


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

EOI-06/05/2018(189) may 2018
Score-75
Software engineer

Guys, 

Any hopes of getting Invite in this month for the above points and date..


----------



## Ejaz26 (Jun 20, 2016)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> The queue for electronics engineers with 70 points was moving quite well till May. From then it was all 75 pointers being invited. I still believe that once the 75 point queue is cleared, they will start inviting 70 pointers. The queue has been cleared for 70 pointers till December 6. My DOE is December 8.!!
> 
> ...


Oh, that's too close yet too far for the invitation. Hopefully will you get it in the next invitation round.
All the best!!!
My DOE is 2nd Feb 2018, Electronics Engineer and I'm not sure when will I be getting invited.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

amitkb said:


> Hello friends.
> Just a generic query. The invitation is sent via email or you have to check your skill select account?
> I have applied through a consultant so I don’t have my account details.
> 
> ...


Did your consultant use your email? I think mine didn't...


----------



## orls (Jun 6, 2018)

*skilled independent*

Secondary school teacher
70 pts
onshore
16/04/2108


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> The queue for electronics engineers with 70 points was moving quite well till May. From then it was all 75 pointers being invited. I still believe that once the 75 point queue is cleared, they will start inviting 70 pointers. The queue has been cleared for 70 pointers till December 6. My DOE is December 8.!!
> 
> ...


Same situation for me, Mechanical engg (2335XX) stream. They have invited all 70 pointers up until 23rd Nov and my DOE is 25th Nov.

But now there's a backlog of 75 pointers. I'm moving further away now. The new FY will dictate my future.


----------



## amitkb (May 21, 2018)

kerberos said:


> amitkb said:
> 
> 
> > Hello friends.
> ...



No he didn’t.


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> EOI-06/05/2018(189) may 2018
> Score-75
> Software engineer
> 
> ...


guys any inputs here please..


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> Same situation, for Mechanical engg (2335XX) stream. they have invited all 70 pointers up until 23rd Nov and my DOE is 25th Nov.
> 
> But now there's a backlog of 75 pointers. I'm moving further away now. The new FY will dictate my future.


Hey Nilkot,

Seems like we are in the same boat mate.!! Lets hope for the best brother.. Things should turn out to be fine.

You are right. We may have to wait till July to hear some different news (can be positive or negative). But lets hope for the best.

:ranger::ranger:

Regards,
Dragon


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> Rb1986 said:
> 
> 
> > EOI-06/05/2018(189) may 2018
> ...


You can see yourself. Big NO for this month but you will get it in July .


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

kooshan said:


> Rb1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Rb1986 said:
> ...


 okie.. Thanks Kooshan


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hey Nilkot,
> 
> Seems like we are in the same boat mate.!! Lets hope for the best brother.. Things should turn out to be fine.
> 
> ...


The irony is I could've submitted my EOI on 20th Nov, that's when I got my PTE result.

But because of my job I decided to wait until the weekend (to do it when I was more relaxed).

Little did I know at the time that this might move me in the danger zone. People with DOE 20th Nov got invited in April.


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Nilkot said:


> The irony is I could've submitted my EOI on 20th Nov, that's when I got my PTE result.
> 
> But because of my job I decided to wait until the weekend (to do it when I was more relaxed).
> 
> Little did I know at the time that this might move me in the danger zone. People with DOE 20th Nov got invited in April.


Same here, could have updated mine on last june, waited till december because of our new baby.
Worst mistake. Now frustrating.

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## orls (Jun 6, 2018)

*visa*

Is it harder to get processed as a secondary teacher in wa than other states?


----------



## Chris.praveen (Jun 6, 2018)

My current PTE score is 65 points. Expected to get 5 points by October 3 by when i will complete 1 year in NSW. 

Q1. If i apply EOI today with 65 points, will i have any chance for getting NSW sponsorship before October 30? I know the answer is going to be "No" but if in case i get, then can i apply?

Q2: If i update my EOI for 70 points after October 30, By what date will i get the invite for 189? And can i refer to this link to find out the tentative dates?


----------



## Chris.praveen (Jun 6, 2018)

Chris.praveen said:


> My current PTE score is 65 points. Expected to get 5 points by October 3 by when i will complete 1 year in NSW.
> 
> Q1. If i apply EOI today with 65 points, will i have any chance for getting NSW sponsorship before October 30? I know the answer is going to be "No" but if in case i get, then can i apply?
> 
> Q2: If i update my EOI for 70 points after October 30, By what date will i get the invite for 189? And can i refer to this link to find out the tentative dates?


Sorry Did not adhere to the details expected before i submitted my first query

Occupation - 261313
EOI 189 - Yet to Submit - 65 Points.
PTE Attempt1 - 74 overall score(Cleared 65 sectional cutoff) - April 28
PTE Attempt2 - 80 overall score(Cleared 79+ in everything except reading with 76)


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Chris.praveen said:


> My current PTE score is 65 points. Expected to get 5 points by October 3 by when i will complete 1 year in NSW.
> 
> Q1. If i apply EOI today with 65 points, will i have any chance for getting NSW sponsorship before October 30? I know the answer is going to be "No" but if in case i get, then can i apply?
> 
> Q2: If i update my EOI for 70 points after October 30, By what date will i get the invite for 189? And can i refer to this link to find out the tentative dates?



It depends on your occupation mate. Irrespective of the occupation, with 65 points, you won't get an invite until July 2019 based on the current trend because of the drastic reduction in the invites and the increased backlogs of 75 and 70 pointers. That answers your first question.

Question 2 depends on your occupation. However, if you apply in October, I believe you will have to wait till April/May 2019 (6 months from DOE) to get an invite.!!

Regards,
Dragon


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello guys
As per iscah estimated for 70 pts, i should have got my invitation by now. Does anyone know if 2631 70 pts DOE 24th nov 2017 will get an invite EVER?

AND 2ND QUESTION IS, WHY EVERYONE IS WAITING FOR A NEW FY?


----------



## RyhVee (Jun 5, 2018)

189 
261111 
EOI - May 31, 2017 - Points: 60
EOI Points Update - May 30, 2018 Points: 70

Hi All, Any idea how many months should we wait for above details?

Thanks


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Sam701 said:


> Hello guys
> As per iscah estimated for 70 pts, i should have got my invitation by now. Does anyone know if 2631 70 pts DOE 24th nov 2017 will get an invite EVER?
> 
> AND 2ND QUESTION IS, WHY EVERYONE IS WAITING FOR A NEW FY?


mine 233914.. applied on 27th nov 2017.. no invitation yet.. reason is only 300 per round starting from last December. that's y we wait for next fy to get it increased. with current trend for non pro rate occupation like ours wont get an invite with 70 since 75 s also have to wait around months to get invited.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Sam701 said:


> Hello guys
> As per iscah estimated for 70 pts, i should have got my invitation by now. Does anyone know if 2631 70 pts DOE 24th nov 2017 will get an invite EVER?
> 
> AND 2ND QUESTION IS, WHY EVERYONE IS WAITING FOR A NEW FY?




Iscah estimation is not 100% accurate. You can’t rely just on them. Nobody knows when you will get invited. Everything will be clearer in the new FY. If they keep inviting 300 people per round, it will be harder for you to get invited.

People hope that in the new FY DHA will invite 1500-2000 people per round again. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

RyhVee said:


> 189
> 261111
> EOI - May 31, 2017 - Points: 60
> EOI Points Update - May 30, 2018 Points: 70
> ...




It depends on the number of invites in the new financial year. At the moment only 75 pointers get invited for ICT BA. Even if they increase the number of invites in the new FY, there is a huge backlog of 70 pointers. So I’d say you will have to wait for couple of months.

Meanwhile you can try 190 visa too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vk1234 (Jun 6, 2018)

*189 (70) or 190 (75)*

HI,
Here is my case:

Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Points-Tested Stream)	
DoE: 28/05/2018
Analyst Programmer - 261311
Points:The client's claims equal 70 points

Should i get NSW sponsership ? I live in Victoria currently. 

Please suggest, if its worth the 300 dollars or is it better to wait for a month extra, assumption is i will get invite in 4-5 cycles with 189 and 70 points and 2-3 cycles in 190 with 75. 
I havent submitted another EOI for 190.

Thanks
V


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> The irony is I could've submitted my EOI on 20th Nov, that's when I got my PTE result.
> 
> But because of my job I decided to wait until the weekend (to do it when I was more relaxed).
> 
> Little did I know at the time that this might move me in the danger zone. People with DOE 20th Nov got invited in April.


As they say... hindsight is 20/20 mate. I made a similar mistake by taking too long to do my IELTS and wasted a precious week because my credit card didn't have a high enough limit so I couldn't pay the agent and my ex-boss not sending me my reference letter for more than a month. I am lucky to get my ACS assessment back just before Christmas or my EOI would have been delayed even further.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ihaleem9 said:


> Only if everyone who shared that they got invitation also shared details around their occupation and DOE etc. - which clearly many haven't.


Not every one is in this forum. But it's up to you to take our analysis that the data is almost in par with skill select official results


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vk1234 said:


> HI,
> Here is my case:
> 
> Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Points-Tested Stream)
> ...



Take whatever comes your way. The chance for 70 pointers for 189 is very very bleak.

Btw, have you got preinvite from any of the states or you are planning to apply


----------



## vk1234 (Jun 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> vk1234 said:
> 
> 
> > HI,
> ...


Hi thanks , no I have only 1 189 EOI and I have maxed out my individual points. I have to lodge a 190 for nsw and see. Never thought 70 would be less since I have same amount of points since 2016 🙂 any other suggestions ? I will apply for Victoria once they open but will that be a 3rd eoi ?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vk1234 said:


> Hi thanks , no I have only 1 189 EOI and I have maxed out my individual points. I have to lodge a 190 for nsw and see. Never thought 70 would be less since I have same amount of points since 2016 🙂 any other suggestions ? I will apply for Victoria once they open but will that be a 3rd eoi ?


You can create as many as EOIs as you want.

For 70+5 as well the waiting time is going to be real real huge..buckle up and submit your application asap


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vk1234 said:


> Hi thanks , no I have only 1 189 EOI and I have maxed out my individual points. I have to lodge a 190 for nsw and see. Never thought 70 would be less since I have same amount of points since 2016 🙂 any other suggestions ? I will apply for Victoria once they open but will that be a 3rd eoi ?



Why did not you submit your application in 2016 itself with 70?


----------



## vk1234 (Jun 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> vk1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi thanks , no I have only 1 189 EOI and I have maxed out my individual points. I have to lodge a 190 for nsw and see. Never thought 70 would be less since I have same amount of points since 2016 🙂 any other suggestions ? I will apply for Victoria once they open but will that be a 3rd eoi ?
> ...


Mostly personal reasons and laziness - 190 NSW how is the timeframe looking-4 rounds max ? Or is it off topic in this thread ?


----------



## hkhkhk (Mar 30, 2018)

Any one got invitation for computer network and system engineer. My EOI date is 6/5/18 on 75 points. When should I expect invitation?


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

Hi,

I submitted both 189 and 190 on the same EOI, but now I am unsure what happens if I get an invite from the state (which is most likely) before the independent invitation. If let's say I do not accept the state nomination will I still receive my invite for 189 on the same EOI? 

Any suggestions what could I do in the above scenario. I am really trying to avoid pulling back and updating the EOI at this stage seeing the amount of time it's taking for folks to get an invite, but if there really isn't any other way i was thinking of updating the current EOI with just 189 and creating a new one for190. 

Wish I had read the posts on this forum earlier to understand that its no problem to create multiple EOI's.

My EOI details:
261311-Analyst Programmer
189/190(NSW) - 75/80 points
EOI submission: 23 May 2018

Regards.


----------



## arunwagesh (Jun 5, 2018)

Got invite this round.
Computer N/w 263111
EOI - 24-April-2018 - 75pts


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> The details shared here are also in par with immitracker. Every round data is almost certainly matching skill select official results. I have been following it for two years now




true..


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> Same situation for me, Mechanical engg (2335XX) stream. They have invited all 70 pointers up until 23rd Nov and my DOE is 25th Nov.
> 
> But now there's a backlog of 75 pointers. I'm moving further away now. The new FY will dictate my future.




good luck brother.. you are too close you will definitely get invite in soon. may be first round of july.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

dragonmigrant said:


> Hey Nilkot,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




July will definitely bring the good news dragon. for all of us. cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amajeed (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi everyone,

New to the forum. Please advise on my chances. I am planning to take PTE to improve my language points to 20. Apart from that I am trying to claim spouse points, however ACS wouldnt access her degree since she doesnt have 2 years experience

My EOI details:
263311 - Telecommunication Engineer
189 - 65 Points
EOI Submission Date: 31st May 2018


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

vk1234 said:


> Mostly personal reasons and laziness - 190 NSW how is the timeframe looking-4 rounds max ? Or is it off topic in this thread ?


To be honest, with 70+5 points, chances of getting 190 pre-invite/invite are very very less. This is because of the volume of 75 pointers applying for both 189 and 190 as well. And why more people applied for 190 is because of the increase in wait time for 75 pointers in 189. Your chances rely on July invite (if the trend changes next year). But I would not bet on it.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vk1234 said:


> Mostly personal reasons and laziness - 190 NSW how is the timeframe looking-4 rounds max ? Or is it off topic in this thread ?


Hey bud, no with 70+5 for 190 the chances are again very very very simple. There are people waiting for months and months. 4 rounds Max is not possible at all. May be like 7 to 8 months if this trend continues. 

If things improve in July then you can stand a better chance.

P.S: 190 is unpredictable and no one knows how they invite. But 70+5 now it's not going to be immediate since NSW and VIC will open again only in July


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

p4karthikeyan said:


> To be honest, with 70+5 points, chances of getting 190 pre-invite/invite are very very less. This is because of the volume of 75 pointers applying for both 189 and 190 as well. And why more people applied for 190 is because of the increase in wait time for 75 pointers in 189. Your chances rely on July invite (if the trend changes next year). But I would not bet on it.


True Karthi. I was so mind ****ed after waiting for two months. I was on cloud when I became 75 and I thought I am almost certain of invite. Never thought it would drag two months. 

I wanted to party on April 11th but yet partied heavily for not getting an invite out of frustration


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> True Karthi. I was so mind ****ed after waiting for two months. I was on cloud when I became 75 and I thought I am almost certain of invite. Never thought it would drag two months.
> 
> I wanted to party on April 11th but yet partied heavily for not getting an invite out of frustration



I wanted to party on April 11th but still partied heavily for not getting an invite out of frustration . The timeline I predicted was Arpil 11th on March 20th when I submitted my EOI but then got invite only on May 22nd


----------



## sreem81 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi,

When I checked the status in homeaffairs URL the current invitation round date was mentioned as May 9. Is there any other link where I can check the status of the recent invitations?


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Hey bud, no with 70+5 for 190 the chances are again very very very simple. There are people waiting for months and months. 4 rounds Max is not possible at all. May be like 7 to 8 months if this trend continues.
> 
> If things improve in July then you can stand a better chance.
> 
> P.S: 190 is unpredictable and no one knows how they invite. But 70+5 now it's not going to be immediate since NSW and VIC will open again only in July


NSW invited people on 25 May. Plenty of ,75 ICTs got invited


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

sreem81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I checked the status in homeaffairs URL the current invitation round date was mentioned as May 9. Is there any other link where I can check the status of the recent invitations?


We got to wait until they update


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

pravincv said:


> NSW invited people on 25 May. Plenty of ,75 ICTs got invited


This is nice. I am not very close to 190 . Till what date the DOE moved for 2613**?


----------



## sreem81 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi,

Thanks kbjan26.

My details are provided below. 

EOI 65 - August 2017 
EOI Updated 75 - May 25 2018 (PTE 20) 

Was hoping to get a call this time since EOI was first filed on,August 2017. Will the EOI date be counted from May 25 only?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> This is nice. I am not very close to 190 . Till what date the DOE moved for 2613**?




One was invited with DOE 27 April 2018 for 261313. Keep in mind that states treat each ANZSCO code individually unlike 189 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sreem81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Everytime your total score changes, you move to the end of queue unfortunately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sreem81 (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh Ok.
Thanks explains! Thanks foxes.


----------



## Lalaengineer (Dec 21, 2017)

233512 mechanical engineer
75 points
DOE 21 May 2018

I have received my 189 invitation today


----------



## Huzefa Bootwala (Feb 19, 2018)

*189 - 262112*

Subclass 189, Occupation 262112 - ICT Security Specialist
EOI submitted: 19th Feb 2018 with 65 points (30 Age, 15 Bachelors, 5 Masters, 5 Professional year, 10 PTE)

Updated EOI: 6th June 2018 with 75 Points (20 PTE)


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

ksr229 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted both 189 and 190 on the same EOI, but now I am unsure what happens if I get an invite from the state (which is most likely) before the independent invitation. If let's say I do not accept the state nomination will I still receive my invite for 189 on the same EOI?
> 
> ...


I am not sure whether EOI remains after first invitation, however I'll chime in and say that whichever invite you get: just run with it. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

So up until 9th May, DHA has sent 1133 invites to mechanical, industrial, production engg (2335XX) group. If they invite similar no. to last few rounds (20 each round), we will see the quota reach 1173 for FY 2017-18.

Now if they keep this no. (1173 invites) same for next year (2018-19 FY), we are looking at approx. 48 invites per round. As per my observation, 20-22 new 75 pointers join the queue every fortnight. So for 70 pointers to stand a chance the total no. of invites per round has to be in excess of 25.

So even if they send invitations as low as 25 each round, for next FY, 70 pointers would still get invited, albeit with horrendous wait times.


----------



## Chris.praveen (Jun 6, 2018)

dragonmigrant said:


> It depends on your occupation mate. Irrespective of the occupation, with 65 points, you won't get an invite until July 2019 based on the current trend because of the drastic reduction in the invites and the increased backlogs of 75 and 70 pointers. That answers your first question.
> 
> Question 2 depends on your occupation. However, if you apply in October, I believe you will have to wait till April/May 2019 (6 months from DOE) to get an invite.!!
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your update. It helps me a lot. Anyways with the current status of mine, i will have to wait untill next June/July. Only option i have is to add 330bucks to my expense list and keep trying (I mean PTE)


----------



## carsilvajunior (May 23, 2017)

*Change the occupation of EOI*

Hello there,

If I change the occupation of a submitted EOI, does it update the effective date as well ?

Thank you


----------



## Kingslayer405 (May 22, 2018)

arunwagesh said:


> Got invite this round.
> Computer N/w 263111
> EOI - 24-April-2018 - 75pts


Congratulations, I am also 2631 with EOI - 26-April-2018 - 75pts, hope I could be invited next round


----------



## itspuneetv (Sep 12, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> So up until 9th May, DHA has sent 1133 invites to mechanical, industrial, production engg (2335XX) group. If they invite similar no. to last few rounds (20 each round), we will see the quota reach 1173 for FY 2017-18.
> 
> Now if they keep this no. (1173 invites) same for next year (2018-19 FY), we are looking at approx. 48 invites per round. As per my observation, 20-22 new 75 pointers join the queue every fortnight. So for 70 pointers to stand a chance the total no. of invites per round has to be in excess of 25.
> 
> So even if they send invitations as low as 25 each round, for next FY, 70 pointers would still get invited, albeit with horrendous wait times.


Nice analysis. If they invite around 45-50 in 233XXX, is there any chance for someone like me? 70 points DOE 25 May. Details are in my signature.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> So up until 9th May, DHA has sent 1133 invites to mechanical, industrial, production engg (2335XX) group. If they invite similar no. to last few rounds (20 each round), we will see the quota reach 1173 for FY 2017-18.
> 
> Now if they keep this no. (1173 invites) same for next year (2018-19 FY), we are looking at approx. 48 invites per round. As per my observation, 20-22 new 75 pointers join the queue every fortnight. So for 70 pointers to stand a chance the total no. of invites per round has to be in excess of 25.
> 
> So even if they send invitations as low as 25 each round, for next FY, 70 pointers would still get invited, albeit with horrendous wait times.


This is a very good analysis mate.!! :clap2:


----------



## arunwagesh (Jun 5, 2018)

Definitely. You can get ready with docs meanwhile so that you can apply asap after next round.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

arunwagesh said:


> Definitely. You can get ready with docs meanwhile so that you can apply asap after next round.


For which query are you replying for arunwagesh?

regards,
Dragon


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

Kingslayer405 said:


> Congratulations, I am also 2631 with EOI - 26-April-2018 - 75pts, hope I could be invited next round


Kingslayer405: do you know when is the next round.. i had applied on May 5th 2018 75 points..


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

itspuneetv said:


> Nice analysis. If they invite around 45-50 in 233XXX, is there any chance for someone like me? 70 points DOE 25 May. Details are in my signature.


I believe 2-3 70 pointers join the 2335XX queue every day. Your DOE gap is 6 months, that’s roughly 180 days. If we assume 2 people (70 pointers) join the queue every day, that’s 360 total 70 pointers who are ahead of you. If we assume 3 per day, this no. jumps to 540. So let’s take a rough avg of these two, say 440 for instance. Plus, let’s not forget about the 20 people with 75 points joining every fortnight (40 per month), that’s total of 240 in 6 months.
So in total you have roughly 680 people ahead of you. Assuming they invite 48-50 per round, that’s 13-14 rounds spent to clear the people ahead of you, equating to 6 – 7 months wait from July.
And DHA has a habit of blowing our analysis right on our face. So yeah, until it’s actually July, all this is hypothetical.


----------



## Muruganandam (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All, 
I am new to this forum! Please provide valuable comments for my queries. Thanks in advance!
I have applied my EOI in 261313 on 28th May 2018 with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190 NSW. It appears to be, the current trend is not promising enough with this score and I need some clarification from the experts,
- Is it worth to wait till July 2019 to see the progress or should I have to try PTE for 20 points? I believe scoring 8+ will be hard for me. 
- Is it true that NSW invites people who scored 20points in English when people have some points? 
- I have 3 years working experience in NSW Sydney from 2013 to 2016. Will it bolster my NSW invitation?

Regards,
Muruganandam


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

Muruganandam said:


> Dear All,
> I am new to this forum! Please provide valuable comments for my queries. Thanks in advance!
> I have applied my EOI in 261313 on 28th May 2018 with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190 NSW. It appears to be, the current trend is not promising enough with this score and I need some clarification from the experts,
> - Is it worth to wait till July 2019 to see the progress or should I have to try PTE for 20 points? I believe scoring 8+ will be hard for me.
> ...


Hi Muruganandam,

Try scoring 79 in PTE, it is not that difficult..


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Nilkot said:


> So up until 9th May, DHA has sent 1133 invites to mechanical, industrial, production engg (2335XX) group. If they invite similar no. to last few rounds (20 each round), we will see the quota reach 1173 for FY 2017-18.
> 
> Now if they keep this no. (1173 invites) same for next year (2018-19 FY), we are looking at approx. 48 invites per round. As per my observation, 20-22 new 75 pointers join the queue every fortnight. So for 70 pointers to stand a chance the total no. of invites per round has to be in excess of 25.
> 
> So even if they send invitations as low as 25 each round, for next FY, 70 pointers would still get invited, albeit with horrendous wait times.


I eagerly await the first round of next month.


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

Hi guys. Was there an invite round on 6 June?


----------



## Soundmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

Edustar said:


> Hi guys. Was there an invite round on 6 June?


Yes.

Unofficial info on the same in the link below.
Unofficial Skill Select results from 6th June 2018 - Iscah


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

official results for 23May is out. 2613* cut off is 26 instead of 25 we thought.
Is anyone here from 2613* category who has NOT got invited, DOE between 25 May and 5 April with 75 pt


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:

1. Official round results of 23rd May 2018
2. Unofficial round results of 06th June 2018


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Nilkot said:


> I believe 2-3 70 pointers join the 2335XX queue every day. Your DOE gap is 6 months, that’s roughly 180 days. If we assume 2 people (70 pointers) join the queue every day, that’s 360 total 70 pointers who are ahead of you. If we assume 3 per day, this no. jumps to 540. So let’s take a rough avg of these two, say 440 for instance. Plus, let’s not forget about the 20 people with 75 points joining every fortnight (40 per month), that’s total of 240 in 6 months.
> 
> So in total you have roughly 680 people ahead of you. Assuming they invite 48-50 per round, that’s 13-14 rounds spent to clear the people ahead of you, equating to 6 – 7 months wait from July.
> 
> And DHA has a habit of blowing our analysis right on our face. So yeah, until it’s actually July, all this is hypothetical.




yes, all this is hypothetical as DHA is unpredictable but your analytical skills are impressive mate! keep up!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> I wanted to party on April 11th but still partied heavily for not getting an invite out of frustration . The timeline I predicted was Arpil 11th on March 20th when I submitted my EOI but then got invite only on May 22nd


Hi kbjan26,

Congratulations!

I have applied my EOI on 23rd May with the same points and skill as yours so, i am guessing, if the calculation is right i must get the invite sometime in last July cycle.

When did you submit your Visa application? Any ideas on how long until you get your PR?

Regards.


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Members,

My DOE is 11th April, with 75 points for S/W engg. What was the cutoff DOE for this June round?

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

nehabhardwaj84 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> My DOE is 11th April, with 75 points for S/W engg. What was the cutoff DOE for this June round?
> 
> ...


It's 28/3/2018 as per Iscah's unofficial results.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ksr229 said:


> Hi kbjan26,
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> ...



I have not yet lodged my visa


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Muruganandam said:


> Dear All,
> I am new to this forum! Please provide valuable comments for my queries. Thanks in advance!
> I have applied my EOI in 261313 on 28th May 2018 with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190 NSW. It appears to be, the current trend is not promising enough with this score and I need some clarification from the experts,
> - Is it worth to wait till July 2019 to see the progress or should I have to try PTE for 20 points? I believe scoring 8+ will be hard for me.
> ...



Increase your PTE score else it will be months and months wait for 190. For 189 with 70 the backlog is real real huge


----------



## Kingslayer405 (May 22, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> Kingslayer405: do you know when is the next round.. i had applied on May 5th 2018 75 points..


It is after two weeks at 20th June, hope we both have a good luck


----------



## Kingslayer405 (May 22, 2018)

arunwagesh said:


> Definitely. You can get ready with docs meanwhile so that you can apply asap after next round.


thanks my friend, I am working on that


----------



## SD7 (Apr 18, 2018)

I am in the same boat with a single EOI for both 189 and 190  (just an earlier DOE)

261313
189/190(NSW) - 75/80 points
DOE: 4 May 2018

I have already received the NSW nomination but I was always looking for 189. So I am still contemplating. From what I have gathered, if you do not accept the nomination, your EOI is not affected and it remains in the pool of 189. In fact, even if you accept it, you still might get a 189 invite till the time the state accepts your nomination and sends an invite, at which point the EOI freezes for 2 months (do correct me if I am wrong). However, I am still unclear on some points and hope someone can clarify -

1. If I update my EOI to remove the 190, will the DOE change for 189? 

2. If the state accepts my nomination and sends a 190 invite, it freezes my EOI (which also has my 189) for 2 months and I think it cant even be withdrawn then. At this point can I launch another 189 (if the trend for 75 points is positive in July)? Would it be legal to have 2 189's in the system?



ksr229 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted both 189 and 190 on the same EOI, but now I am unsure what happens if I get an invite from the state (which is most likely) before the independent invitation. If let's say I do not accept the state nomination will I still receive my invite for 189 on the same EOI?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

Kingslayer405 said:


> It is after two weeks at 20th June, hope we both have a good luck


 cool bro.. thanks for the info..


----------



## Muruganandam (Feb 4, 2013)

kbjan26 said:


> Increase your PTE score else it will be months and months wait for 190. For 189 with 70 the backlog is real real huge


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## piyush.vicky85 (May 14, 2018)

Hello,

I have submitted my EOI on 15/05/2018 with 70 points under 233311 Electrical Engineer which is non prorata occupation for 189 visa.

I am desperately waiting for an invitation. When I discussed with my Mara agent in Australia, he said very confidently that I will be receiving invitation by the end of july-2018. He is very sure. I dnt feel the same confidence, looking at the way current trend is going on.

1. Does anyone has any update regarding the prospects of getting an invitation at 70 points for non prorata occupations? 
2. What is the current status of Electrical Engineers at 70 points? I mean on which date, did last time electrical engineers have been invited?
3. In electrical, out of 1042, only 214 have received an invitation till date i.e. only 20% have been invited. what are they going to do with the remaining uninvited?


Regards,


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

SD7 said:


> I am in the same boat with a single EOI for both 189 and 190
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sd7, how did you apply.. Via consultant or self.. If it was through consultant.. They should be able to. Help you out.. If not.. Let me check with my consultant about this query...


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> Kingslayer405 said:
> 
> 
> > It is after two weeks at 20th June, hope we both have a good luck
> ...


 Kingslayer,
Are you getting your PCC and medical now itself? Or do we have to wait until case officer asks..


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Muruganandam said:


> Dear All,
> I am new to this forum! Please provide valuable comments for my queries. Thanks in advance!
> I have applied my EOI in 261313 on 28th May 2018 with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190 NSW. It appears to be, the current trend is not promising enough with this score and I need some clarification from the experts,
> - Is it worth to wait till July 2019 to see the progress or should I have to try PTE for 20 points? I believe scoring 8+ will be hard for me.
> ...


I would sincerely recommend you to wait for 2 to 3 months and you will get invite in 189. You have more than enough points to secure the invitation. You do not need to do anything at all. Just enjoy this time and have some fun.

All the people are commenting keeping only this FY in mind which is even less than a month. They are so afraid that they even cannot see beyond 24 days (24 days later is new FY). In August 2018 you will surly be invited, so why to unnecessarily chase for points and take a huge tension on your head. Just chill out!!! You have reached to the destination!!! congratulation... I can understand the problem of the people that why they are so pasimastic 
because their whole life is at stake including me. When your whole life is at stake then obviously you will be afraid and will even be fearful of shadows.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

U r right @aussiedreams...july will sure gonna bring good news fr all 70 pointers and almost fr each occupations..even if they follow same trend like this FY...july 2018 to november 2018 will be good to go ....

Best wishes to all (especially all mechanical and electrical stuck at 70 from november-december 2017 )

Regards
Jeet


----------



## jtmatswani (Jan 16, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> U r right @aussiedreams...july will sure gonna bring good news fr all 70 pointers and almost fr each occupations..even if they follow same trend like this FY...july 2018 to november 2018 will be good to go ....
> 
> Best wishes to all (especially all mechanical and electrical stuck at 70 from november-december 2017 )
> 
> ...


Me i am in the same boat; have been waiting since 17th November with 70 points. Just hoping for a miracle come 1 July


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

jtmatswani said:


> Jeetmelbourne said:
> 
> 
> > U r right @aussiedreams...july will sure gonna bring good news fr all 70 pointers and almost fr each occupations..even if they follow same trend like this FY...july 2018 to november 2018 will be good to go ....
> ...


Let's hope and pray. As there is no official confirmation for next FY, everyone is scared.


----------



## Muruganandam (Feb 4, 2013)

AussiDreamer said:


> I would sincerely recommend you to wait for 2 to 3 months and you will get invite in 189. You have more than enough points to secure the invitation. You do not need to do anything at all. Just enjoy this time and have some fun.
> 
> All the people are commenting keeping only this FY in mind which is even less than a month. They are so afraid that they even cannot see beyond 24 days (24 days later is new FY). In August 2018 you will surly be invited, so why to unnecessarily chase for points and take a huge tension on your head. Just chill out!!! You have reached to the destination!!! congratulation... I can understand the problem of the people that why they are so pasimastic
> because their whole life is at stake including me. When your whole life is at stake then obviously you will be afraid and will even be fearful of shadows.


Thanks for your promising reply. Hope things will be better from 1st July.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> I would sincerely recommend you to wait for 2 to 3 months and you will get invite in 189. You have more than enough points to secure the invitation. You do not need to do anything at all. Just enjoy this time and have some fun.
> 
> All the people are commenting keeping only this FY in mind which is even less than a month. They are so afraid that they even cannot see beyond 24 days (24 days later is new FY). In August 2018 you will surly be invited, so why to unnecessarily chase for points and take a huge tension on your head. Just chill out!!! You have reached to the destination!!! congratulation... I can understand the problem of the people that why they are so pasimastic
> because their whole life is at stake including me. When your whole life is at stake then obviously you will be afraid and will even be fearful of shadows.


Well, if he can pratice and get some confidence that you can get 79+ in PTE no harm in trying, which will be sure shot get invite regadless what happens in july, rather than just waiting parctice on your english if you are determiend for PR. Mathematically and logically it makes sense to be on the better group, higher points. 
It does not hurt to be one step closer if you thing it is within your reach. But if you have determined you cant get a better score in english there is nothing you can do other than just wait.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Muruganandam said:


> Thanks for your promising reply. Hope things will be better from 1st July.


I guess there is a typo in your signature, why did you wait for 1 year to apply for EOI post your ACS in may 2017?

Alos you seem to be lucky having got the ACS reuslts in like under 2-3 weeks. Was this in 2017 or 2018?


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> U r right @aussiedreams...july will sure gonna bring good news fr all 70 pointers and almost fr each occupations..even if they follow same trend like this FY...july 2018 to november 2018 will be good to go ....
> 
> Best wishes to all (especially all mechanical and electrical stuck at 70 from november-december 2017 )
> 
> ...


How come you are so sure buddy? I mean idk why everyone thinks new fy will summit the number of invitations!!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

piyush.vicky85 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Regarding the ceiling, they won’t do anything with remaining numbers as they are not obliged to meet those numbers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muruganandam (Feb 4, 2013)

santhoshpkumar said:


> I guess there is a typo in your signature, why did you wait for 1 year to apply for EOI post your ACS in may 2017?
> 
> Alos you seem to be lucky having got the ACS reuslts in like under 2-3 weeks. Was this in 2017 or 2018?


No, it is not a typo. I have done my ACS in May 2017 and applied EOI for 189 in Jun 17 with 60 points (no points from English). Recently I have managed 10 more points from IELTS (7+ in all modules) and applied PR190 with 75 points. Also I have updated my 189 EOI for 70 points.


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

@sam701....every year july opens up with good numbers and end of FY always slows down,, this year it was exception from december till date, as migration numbers are 190,000 i feel like trend remains the same as previous year because it cant get worse than this 2017-18 FY...so out of hope and positivity i think july will bring smiles rest is upto politicians , policy makers and peter dutton


----------



## 1416amit (Mar 27, 2018)

261111 - ICT BA
75 points
DOE - 14/03/2018

Hi, 
Can we travel offshore after submitting EOI. 
Will I only receive my invite after I come back to Australia? 
Please advice? 

Thank you


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

1416amit said:


> 261111 - ICT BA
> 75 points
> DOE - 14/03/2018
> 
> ...




Yes you can. It doesn’t have anything to do with getting invited.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pasanghosh (Jun 7, 2018)

Job code: 261313 Software Engineer
Total Points for 189: 75
Total Points for 190(NSW): 80
DOE: 30th May, 2018

I will be completing 1yr experience in Australia on 18th June, 2018. And then my points should be increased by 5: 75+5 = 80 (for 189).
So, should I expect an invitation if there will be a round on 20/06/2018?


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

sharv said:


> yes, all this is hypothetical as DHA is unpredictable but your analytical skills are impressive mate! keep up!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

though in my own case I was so sure I'll get invited on the 18th April, that I got all the documents sorted beforehand, ready to apply the very hour if I got an invitation. But the same round, the nos. dropped from 27 to 20. So yeah.... so much for planning. Now let's see what happens on 4th July.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

pasanghosh said:


> Job code: 261313 Software Engineer
> Total Points for 189: 75
> Total Points for 190(NSW): 80
> DOE: 30th May, 2018
> ...




Yep. You will get invited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

SD7 said:


> I am in the same boat with a single EOI for both 189 and 190  (just an earlier DOE)
> 
> 261313
> 189/190(NSW) - 75/80 points
> ...


So do you plan to accept the SS or are going to wait until you get your invite for 189,
How many days until your NSW invite expires? It's just 14 days if I am not wrong. 

Hope you can take a decision soon dude, try consulting the migration agents and pay them some nominal fee for their services, I reckon it's better to consult a professional than staking so much. 

I am inclined towards 189 as well and in a very similar dilemma, but have no invites yet so want to use up that time to find a good agent who i could consult. 

Please update, if you get some information around this, and I will do the same as soon as I find an answer to this conundrum.

All the best


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> Sd7, how did you apply.. Via consultant or self.. If it was through consultant.. They should be able to. Help you out.. If not.. Let me check with my consultant about this query...



Hey, that'd be very kind of you Rb1986, thanks. Yes, I am trying to get hold of a decent agent myself so that i can handover the case to them from here.


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> I would sincerely recommend you to wait for 2 to 3 months and you will get invite in 189. You have more than enough points to secure the invitation. You do not need to do anything at all. Just enjoy this time and have some fun.
> 
> All the people are commenting keeping only this FY in mind which is even less than a month. They are so afraid that they even cannot see beyond 24 days (24 days later is new FY). In August 2018 you will surly be invited, so why to unnecessarily chase for points and take a huge tension on your head. Just chill out!!! You have reached to the destination!!! congratulation... I can understand the problem of the people that why they are so pasimastic
> because their whole life is at stake including me. When your whole life is at stake then obviously you will be afraid and will even be fearful of shadows.


Its good to be optimistic but we also should not ignore figures..this financial year is much different from last financial year as the total invites for 189 are going to be around 15000 while the previous year it were 30000+. Also this year invite numbers came down to just 300 from December 2018 itself (ie after 5 months from the start of FY in July 2018). While in the previous FY numbers came down in only the last 3 months of the year and still they did not come down around 1500 and not 300. So if the current year tread follows the next year.. then we have only 5 months for high invitation rounds and for the backlog of 75 and 70 pointers to get clear. After that the backlog will again increase and not decrease.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

I think the new Zealand stream has taken up major chunk this year due to new rules... I feel invitation s can get back to usual trend once most of nzies have had got their invitation

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

maddy1085 said:


> Its good to be optimistic but we also should not ignore figures..this financial year is much different from last financial year as the total invites for 189 are going to be around 15000 while the previous year it were 30000+. Also this year invite numbers came down to just 300 from December 2018 itself (ie after 5 months from the start of FY in July 2018). While in the previous FY numbers came down in only the last 3 months of the year and still they did not come down around 1500 and not 300. So if the current year tread follows the next year.. then we have only 5 months for high invitation rounds and for the backlog of 75 and 70 pointers to get clear. After that the backlog will again increase and not decrease.


My explanation above is based on the below figures published by official DIBP website:

Invitations issued during 2016-17(Visa subclass 189)
July Aug Sep Oct Nov Dec Jan Feb Mar Apr May June Total
3050 2800 4200 2400 1861 2465 2016 2397 5154 1451 1336 1394 *30,524*


Invitations issued during 2017-18( Visa subclass 189)	
Jul	Aug	Sep	Oct	Nov	Dec	Jan	Feb	Mar	Apr	May	June	Total
2000 2000 3500 2500 1400 600 600 600 600 600 300	​	*14700*


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Guys ,

I have a query on experience claim while filing EOI.

Suppose ACS provides the following outcome :

"The following employment after July 2013 is considered..."

Employer 1 - Jul 2007 - Aug -2015
Employer 2 - Aug 2015 - Aug 2016
Employer 3 - Aug 2016 - Present

I have the following queries :-
1) As per ACS outcome letter , can I claim the following experience while filing EOI:
Employer 1 - Jul 2013 - Aug -2015
Employer 2 - Aug 2015 - Aug 2016
Employer 3 - Aug 2016 - Present

if I filed ACS In June 2018 and outcome letter is coming out in July 2018 , then for Employer 3 what can I claim(assume I am working there on same role /duty /location etc) :-
Employer 3 - Aug 2016 - Present
Or
Employer 3 - Aug 2016 - Aug 2018

This impacts the points a lot...

2) For this hypothetical scenario :
Employer 1 - Jul 2013 - 7th Aug -2015
Employer 2 - 31st Aug 2015 - 5th Aug 2016
Employer 3 - 15th Aug 2016 - Present

as you can see I filled actual dates , so , how would the gap of 23 days and 9 days handled by the system while counting experience ? is it they reduce 4.5 week (32 days)?

Look forward to response from folks who have gone through this before...Thanks for your advise..


----------



## SD7 (Apr 18, 2018)

ksr229 said:


> So do you plan to accept the SS or are going to wait until you get your invite for 189,
> How many days until your NSW invite expires? It's just 14 days if I am not wrong.
> 
> Hope you can take a decision soon dude, try consulting the migration agents and pay them some nominal fee for their services, I reckon it's better to consult a professional than staking so much.
> ...


Well, after much back and forth, I finally lodged the 190 nomination today... mainly coz I don't want to wait for 5+ months if the trend of 3 day movement per round continues or the =worst case scenario where 2613 goes the Accountant route.. If things improve in July and I would consider withdrawing my 190.. 

For you I would suggest that it's not too late.. you should update your EOI to remove the 190.. but only after positive confirmation that DOE for your 189 won't change.. so yes you can consult some reliable agent and keep me informed too please


----------



## SD7 (Apr 18, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> Sd7, how did you apply.. Via consultant or self.. If it was through consultant.. They should be able to. Help you out.. If not.. Let me check with my consultant about this query...


I have applied myself.. So it would be really great and super helpful if you could confirm with your consultant..


----------



## maddy1085 (May 3, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have a query on experience claim while filing EOI.
> 
> ...


1) The relevant experience will be considered from 1 August 2013 and not July (because the wordings are: Experience after July 2013)
2) For the current company you will leave the To date empty, so the experience counted will be up to the current day and it will go on increasing automatically as the days pass after the EOI is submitted. So in August your current experience will be counted till August, in september till september and so on.
2) As per my understanding they will reduce 32 days, since in EOI we are filling actual dates.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> I have a query on experience claim while filing EOI.
> 
> ...


You have to file like this:

"The following employment after July 2013 is considered..."

Employer 1 - Jul 2007 - Jul -2013 relevant : NO 
Employer 1 - AUG 2013 - Aug -2015 relevant : YES
Employer 2 - Aug 2015 - Aug 2016 relevant : YES
Employer 3 - Aug 2016 - End Date Blank relevant : YES (Keep End date as blank if you are in same company and same role)

Hope this helps.


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

SD7 said:


> Well, after much back and forth, I finally lodged the 190 nomination today... mainly coz I don't want to wait for 5+ months if the trend of 3 day movement per round continues or the =worst case scenario where 2613 goes the Accountant route.. If things improve in July and I would consider withdrawing my 190..
> 
> For you I would suggest that it's not too late.. you should update your EOI to remove the 190.. but only after positive confirmation that DOE for your 189 won't change.. so yes you can consult some reliable agent and keep me informed too please


Even I was in similar situation and finally decided to go with 190-NSW as 189 is still unclear for couple of rounds and not sure what new policy they will enforce from July. Moreover, there is hardly any difference in 190 & 189 and its well known Sydney has lot more job than all other cities combined.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Increased DoHA fees and age reduced for partner to contribute 5 points in the points test !!

https://www.facebook.com/iscah.migration/posts/1779691128783561


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

SunV said:


> You have to file like this:
> 
> "The following employment after July 2013 is considered..."
> 
> ...


Thank you for your prompt feedback.
In a case if one leaves their current employer , so in that case there are only 2 ways then :
a. Fill an end date and continue OR
b. File ACS reassessment with updated details (500 AUD) and need to ask for such letters from a new employer ....which looks unreasonable for someone newly joining a firm!


----------



## KiranW (Jun 8, 2018)

*When will be second round in June*

Hello all, 

I have submitted my EOI on 1/5/2018, in 263111 computer network and system engineer with 75 points....
Currently i have made minor changes on 23rd Of may... but On my EOI it shows 

DOE- 1/5/2018
Last updated: 23/05/2018...

I am not sure how rounds work.... Can I expect invitation in next round in June? if so anyone have idea when will be the next round?

Any suggestions or advice or comments will be helpful...


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Thank you for your prompt feedback.
> In a case if one leaves their current employer , so in that case there are only 2 ways then :
> a. Fill an end date and continue OR
> b. File ACS reassessment with updated details (500 AUD) and need to ask for such letters from a new employer ....which looks unreasonable for someone newly joining a firm!


Fill the end date for current employer and make an entry for new employer with relevant as NO. If you want to claim points for new employer then you have to go for fresh assessment.

my suggestion: if this is the case with you and it is impacting your points then go for fresh assessment for new employer otherwise you can wait for 2 years for ACS expiry or when your actual point changes then go for reassessment.

If you get an invite with your new company relevant as NO, its not an issue you dont need reassessment just provide the offer letter, payslips and all relevant documents. In this case CO is least worried because you are not claiming points for this new employment but provide all documents.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

KiranW said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 1/5/2018, in 263111 computer network and system engineer with 75 points....
> Currently i have made minor changes on 23rd Of may... but On my EOI it shows
> ...



Invites work on DOE not on last updated on or submitted on date.

Next is round is expected on 20-June-2018.


----------



## KiranW (Jun 8, 2018)

SunV said:


> Invites work on DOE not on last updated on or submitted on date.
> 
> Next is round is expected on 20-June-2018.


Thanks you so much


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

SD7 said:


> Well, after much back and forth, I finally lodged the 190 nomination today... mainly coz I don't want to wait for 5+ months if the trend of 3 day movement per round continues or the =worst case scenario where 2613 goes the Accountant route.. If things improve in July and I would consider withdrawing my 190..
> 
> For you I would suggest that it's not too late.. you should update your EOI to remove the 190.. but only after positive confirmation that DOE for your 189 won't change.. so yes you can consult some reliable agent and keep me informed too please


Congratulations man. I agree at this stage there is a lot of convulsion and heaps more that can be speculated. Just grab what you can while you can is the best strategy. I believe I'd do the same. 
Out of curiosity how soon after submitting your EOI for 190 with 80 points did you receive the invite from NSW and what email address should one expect the invite from? in case its redirected to the SPAM.

Yea, I am hoping to do that once the consultants confirm there would be no impact on the DOE.

Also if you don't mind, could I request you to please PM me the docs that you submitted for your 190. [This is 189 forum hence do not want to annoy/offend anyone]


----------



## SD7 (Apr 18, 2018)

ksr229 said:


> Congratulations man. I agree at this stage there is a lot of convulsion and heaps more that can be speculated. Just grab what you can while you can is the best strategy. I believe I'd do the same.
> Out of curiosity how soon after submitting your EOI for 190 with 80 points did you receive the invite from NSW and what email address should one expect the invite from? in case its redirected to the SPAM.
> 
> Yea, I am hoping to do that once the consultants confirm there would be no impact on the DOE.
> ...


My original DOE was 18 April with 80 points (the same day a round was conducted ) But it was updated to 75 points (75+5 for state) on May 4th due to age. And I received the 190 nomination on 25th May.


----------



## avinash12345 (May 6, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> U r right @aussiedreams...july will sure gonna bring good news fr all 70 pointers and almost fr each occupations..even if they follow same trend like this FY...july 2018 to november 2018 will be good to go ....
> 
> Best wishes to all (especially all mechanical and electrical stuck at 70 from november-december 2017 )
> 
> ...


Yes Brother, 

Most of the Engineering occupations have been waiting at 70 points since long. I hope they all get good news in the first round of July 2018!!


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> @sam701....every year july opens up with good numbers and end of FY always slows down,, this year it was exception from december till date, as migration numbers are 190,000 i feel like trend remains the same as previous year because it cant get worse than this 2017-18 FY...so out of hope and positivity i think july will bring smiles rest is upto politicians , policy makers and peter dutton


I hope this July brings up happiness and a sigh of relief for all of us. Specially 70 ptrs.


----------



## Sujeewa (May 4, 2018)

My DOE is 30-March-2018 with 70 points. Can anyone guess how many 70 pointers are left in the queue ahead of me from 07-12-2017 to 30-03-18 ?


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

Sujeewa said:


> My DOE is 30-March-2018 with 70 points. Can anyone guess how many 70 pointers are left in the queue ahead of me from 07-12-2017 to 30-03-18 ?


just check Myimmitracker . there are plenty listed there and god knows how many who are not listed in the tracker are waiting for the same .


----------



## IMG_SL (Mar 7, 2013)

Sujeewa said:


> My DOE is 30-March-2018 with 70 points. Can anyone guess how many 70 pointers are left in the queue ahead of me from 07-12-2017 to 30-03-18 ?


Multiply immitracker by around 15

Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrays (Jun 9, 2018)

Hello,

I have applied for 189 &190 both with following details - 

189 - 70points
EOI submitted on 05/02/2018 with 65 points
EOI updated on 22/05/2018 with 70 pnts
Occupation - 261312 developer programmer

190 - with 75 points 
Same dates with initial points as 70 & then updated 75. 

Can you suggest me what are the chances and how long I would need to wait?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Arrays said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for 189 &190 both with following details -
> 
> ...


Wait for first round of July to see your chances. In the current trend you can get 190 if you wait for 8 to 9 monts. 189 is real real hard


----------



## Hadi789 (Nov 1, 2017)

Dears,

Is there any way to retrieve your Skill Select EOI account? 

I remember my exact password and username but whenever i try to login through that, i cannot. Following error comes.

There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : b6c4585e-606b-4733-a58d-10e8a1722b46 )


and when i try to choose option "forget my password" and after filling all details, message on screen appears.

Incorrect secret answers. Unable to change password. 


i don't know what is the reason and if its bug then is there any way to correct it and retrieve the account? Is it because i made one extra account (few months back) of mine and because i put same 'passport' information this error is coming? if i remove this second account? will i be able to retrieve this first account?

Please help or suggest me, First account is so important for me is because i have 70 EOI scores lodge in Dec 17 and i received message from skill-select (which i came to know through email):confused2:

regards,


----------



## Arrays (Jun 9, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Wait for first round of July to see your chances. In the current trend you can get 190 if you wait for 8 to 9 monts. 189 is real real hard


Hey,

Thanks for replying. My Date of EOI is 5th Feb which is already 3 months. For 190, you are saying its still 8-9 months of additional wait period?


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

IMG_SL said:


> Multiply immitracker by around 15
> 
> Sent from my SM-J210F using Tapatalk


Exactly . Last i read somewhere in this forum it is above 100 . Some one had a detailed analysis to back it up all is left is to sit back grab a popcorn and pray :ranger:
i am way back in the process but looking at the trend i am pretty tensed


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello guys
I have a question. Can we apply for 190 separately? Just for 190 not for 189?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Arrays said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for replying. My Date of EOI is 5th Feb which is already 3 months. For 190, you are saying its still 8-9 months of additional wait period?


Yes with 70+5 one nevers know whether you will get an invite sooner or not.

Every 75er filing for 189 also filing for 190 due to huge backlog and waiting time.

So tell me where 70+5 can come into picture till 75+5 is cleared out. The main issue is 189 waiting time for 75 is real huge and real damn huge now


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

SD7 said:


> I have applied myself.. So it would be really great and super helpful if you could confirm with your consultant..


Hi SD7,

I havent heard from my consultant yet and i was kinda busy with work, may be ill be visiting their office tomorrow morning.. is your query/doubt resolved or do you still want me to check..


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Sam701 said:


> Hello guys
> I have a question. Can we apply for 190 separately? Just for 190 not for 189?


Absolutely yes. Both 190 and 189 can be separate. And also please bear in mind you can even create separate 190 EOI for each state ( NSW,VIC etc ..)


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi All,

Do you think i should apply for NSW 190 visa, I am currently waiting for 189 with 75 points for 261313 occupation.

Are there any chances of removal of 261313 occupation in July.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Wait till the next round. You should get the invite...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks bro.. And as per current trend what would be the approximate duration from invite to apply and Visa grant.. Asking this question since I have got a job offer.. Not sure whether to switch or wait for visa..


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Rb1986 said:


> Thanks bro.. And as per current trend what would be the approximate duration from invite to apply and Visa grant.. Asking this question since I have got a job offer.. Not sure whether to switch or wait for visa..


Hi Rb, what's your DOE?


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

5th may 2018..


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Rb1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks bro.. And as per current trend what would be the approximate duration from invite to apply and Visa grant.. Asking this question since I have got a job offer.. Not sure whether to switch or wait for visa..
> ...


 5th may 2018


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Rb1986 said:


> 5th may 2018


Then as someone suggested earlier you will not get invite in the next few rounds.

If July opens up huge then you have chances in August or so if not the wait is going to be more.

On average , the invites for 2613** are around 70 per round.

Back up 190 please. I know one of my friend with 75 DOE as April 12 2018 has already secured invite for NSW on May 25th with 75+5

I am not asking you to take up 190 but secure it and meanwhile you can wait for 189


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Wait till the next round. You should get the invite...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brother are you aware of 2613** trend ??

Currently the backlog moves only by 3.-5 days only with 75+ above. The current backlog is at 28/03/2018 ( as per unofficial last round results)


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Rb1986 said:
> 
> 
> > 5th may 2018
> ...


 thanks for the suggestion, and is the processing time from visa lodging date to grant faster for 190?


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > Rb1986 said:
> ...


if you compare the processing time for 189..


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Rb1986 said:


> thanks for the suggestion, and is the processing time from visa lodging date to grant faster for 190?


I am no expert in answering that and no can predict the timelines of grant.

Anyway you will still have a long way to go in the process. First you need to get a preinvite for 190 then nomination from the state. Only after you pay your fees your process starts.

I would suggest look from a PR perspective. I see that you have a job offer already in hand. Ultimately what you want on long term is solely at your discretion. Good luck


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Jeetmelbourne said:


> U r right @aussiedreams...july will sure gonna bring good news fr all 70 pointers and almost fr each occupations..even if they follow same trend like this FY...july 2018 to november 2018 will be good to go ....
> 
> Best wishes to all (especially all mechanical and electrical stuck at 70 from november-december 2017 )
> 
> ...


Thank you Jeet :yo: I am personally looking forward to the first round of July.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Rb1986 said:


> thanks for the suggestion, and is the processing time from visa lodging date to grant faster for 190?




Yes. That is because 190 belongs to Priority Group 3 while 189 belongs to Priority Group 4.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...skilled-recognised-graduate-visa-subclass-476


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Rb1986 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the suggestion, and is the processing time from visa lodging date to grant faster for 190?
> ...


 cool.. Thanks for the suggestion kbjan26


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

foxes said:


> Rb1986 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for the suggestion, and is the processing time from visa lodging date to grant faster for 190?
> ...


 thanks foxes.. 🙂


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

I submitted my EOI for 263111 on 26th April 2017 with 65 points. My points have now increased to 70 due to work exp and it is updated as on 1st June 2018.

What would be considered for invite 26th April 2017 or 1st June 2018???

Also, what are my chances now.???

Really worried and tired of waiting.

Please reply.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

JD5995 said:


> I submitted my EOI for 263111 on 26th April 2017 with 65 points. My points have now increased to 70 due to work exp and it is updated as on 1st June 2018.
> 
> What would be considered for invite 26th April 2017 or 1st June 2018???
> 
> ...



It will be June 1st


----------



## SD7 (Apr 18, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> SD7 said:
> 
> 
> > I have applied myself.. So it would be really great and super helpful if you could confirm with your consultant..
> ...


Nope.. still no clarity on my doubt. So great if you could check.. thanks!


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

SD7 said:


> Rb1986 said:
> 
> 
> > SD7 said:
> ...


just spoke to the consultant and he says that it not advisable to have multiple EOI's


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> SD7 said:
> 
> 
> > Rb1986 said:
> ...


 I meant multiple 189 eoi


----------



## SD7 (Apr 18, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> I meant multiple 189 eoi


oh ok.. Thanks for this.. And would 189 DOE change if 190 is removed from the EOI?


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi All,
A quick query, when I download the points breakdown from Skill Select by clicking on "View Points Breakdown", it shows Date of Effect as 22/05/2018(22nd May is my birth day) and there was no change in points as on my brith day, but in the EoI home page, the Date of Effect is showing up as 26/01/2018, which is when I had initially submitted my 189 EoI. Which Date of Effect is considered while issuing the invitation?? I am kind of worried looking at two different DoE, ideally, it should be 26/01/2018.... Kindly clarify..


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

SD7 said:


> Rb1986 said:
> 
> 
> > I meant multiple 189 eoi
> ...



Yes, the DoE will be updated once you try and remove the 190 from your EOI.


----------



## bssanthosh47 (Jun 7, 2018)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> A quick query, when I download the points breakdown from Skill Select by clicking on "View Points Breakdown", it shows Date of Effect as 22/05/2018(22nd May is my birth day) and there was no change in points as on my brith day, but in the EoI home page, the Date of Effect is showing up as 26/01/2018, which is when I had initially submitted my 189 EoI. Which Date of Effect is considered while issuing the invitation?? I am kind of worried looking at two different DoE, ideally, it should be 26/01/2018.... Kindly clarify..


the home page date is correct . did your age alter your points by any chance post your birthday ? did you move up in the age grouping ?


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

*PCC query*



ksr229 said:


> Yes, the DoE will be updated once you try and remove the 190 from your EOI.


Hey guys,

Regarding police clearance:

My experience : - 
- 2009 to 2010 = 11 months Saudi Arabia
- 2010 to present = India

ACS skill assessment have considered my experience from 2013 to present.

I have read in one of the forums that CO ( case officer) will ask for PCC ( police clearance certificate) for countries where the stay is more than 5 months.

So in my case will i have to provide PCC for Saudi Arabia ( 8 years back visit)


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

bssanthosh47 said:


> the home page date is correct . did your age alter your points by any chance post your birthday ? did you move up in the age grouping ?


Thanks Santhosh for the confirmation. No, my points were unchanged post birthday as I have not moved to the next age group yet(post birthday, I am still in the same age group with which I initially submitted by EoI).


----------



## VaibhavP (Jun 2, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> ksr229 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the DoE will be updated once you try and remove the 190 from your EOI.
> ...


I don't think so, for Australian PR they ask for PCC for all those countries in which you have spent 12 months or more.


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

VaibhavP said:


> Rb1986 said:
> 
> 
> > ksr229 said:
> ...


 yes.. Thanks Vaibav.. Even I just cross checked in their official website.. 🙂


----------



## Muruganandam (Feb 4, 2013)

*impact of job offer 190 NSW*

Hello Experts,

My employer ready to offer me a job in our Sydney office, where i have worked from 2013 to 2016 in 457 visa and i wonder, Does the job offer speed-up my invitation process of 190 NSW?

thanks,


----------



## SD7 (Apr 18, 2018)

ksr229 said:


> Yes, the DoE will be updated once you try and remove the 190 from your EOI.


Thanks for confirming. That's a bummer though..


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

No it doesn't change DoE... Only when there is a change in your points it will effect DoE otherwise it won't... 




SD7 said:


> ksr229 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, the DoE will be updated once you try and remove the 190 from your EOI.
> ...


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

ksr229 said:


> Yes, the DoE will be updated once you try and remove the 190 from your EOI.


Are you sure. Try to avoid giving suggestion if you are not sure or came across this situation this will create confusions.

Answer to query: No DOE will not change, DOE only changes with points change. only updated on date change.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

SunV said:


> Are you sure. Try to avoid giving suggestion if you are not sure or came across this situation this will create confusions.
> 
> Answer to query: No DOE will not change, DOE only changes with points change. only updated on date change.


Bud , pitch in below and help me out. If its a concern please help me in resolving it

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...infy-tcs-consulting-guys-india-attention.html


----------



## SD7 (Apr 18, 2018)

SunV said:


> Are you sure. Try to avoid giving suggestion if you are not sure or came across this situation this will create confusions.
> 
> Answer to query: No DOE will not change, DOE only changes with points change. only updated on date change.


Thanks SunV and akhaliac for your response! I have another query on these lines.. if I get the 190 invite and then let it expire after two months, my DOE for the 189 that's in the same EOI will not change right? since no points change..


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Bud , pitch in below and help me out. If its a concern please help me in resolving it
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...infy-tcs-consulting-guys-india-attention.html


Hi,

Replied you on PM.

Hope that will ease your tension. 

Regards,
SUN


----------



## BhawnaG (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi! I joined the group very recently! But can't post! Can anyone help?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

BhawnaG said:


> Hi! I joined the group very recently! But can't post! Can anyone help?



We can see your post. what help you required?


----------



## BhawnaG (Jun 11, 2018)

*Query regarding 189*

Hi people!

I'm very new to this forum and new to applying Aus PR process as well. I have a query which no consultant is able to provide an answer to. My husband works as a management consultant which I guess very recently was added to 189 category. All this while it was under 190. Now occupation ceiling for MC roles is 3284 out of which 30 are taken. This stats is till 23/05/2018. MC was added to 189 in March 2018. Do you think it would be a good decision to apply for MC under 189? Appreciate your help!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

SunV said:


> Hi,
> 
> Replied you on PM.
> 
> ...


It did!!1 Big time!! thanks


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

BhawnaG said:


> Hi people!
> 
> I'm very new to this forum and new to applying Aus PR process as well. I have a query which no consultant is able to provide an answer to. My husband works as a management consultant which I guess very recently was added to 189 category. All this while it was under 190. Now occupation ceiling for MC roles is 3284 out of which 30 are taken. This stats is till 23/05/2018. MC was added to 189 in March 2018. Do you think it would be a good decision to apply for MC under 189? Appreciate your help!


3284 is max threshold may be after JUL we can actually find out how this ANZSCO is behaving and how good the opportunity is 

Do you have any other option?

you can take a chance with MC if your husband R&R matches with MC.


----------



## BhawnaG (Jun 11, 2018)

*Query regarding 189*



SunV said:


> We can see your post. what help you required?


Thank you so much for responding! My query is related to applying for management consultant under 189. My husband works as a MC. So in March 2018, MC as skilled occupation was added to 189 as well, all this while it was under 190. Now when we got our evaluation done through some consultancy, they suggested to go for ICT BA instead of MC. When we checked Australian Home Affairs website, occupation ceiling for MCs is 3284 out of which 30 are taken whereas occupation ceiling for ICT BA is 1574 out of which 1150 are taken. Considering these numbers, would it be safe to assume that demand for MCs is more as it was very recently added. All these numbers are till 23.05.2018. Would it be okay to apply as MC?

Another thing I wanted to understand, for MCs out of 3284, 30 invites have been sent. What does the remaining balance indicate?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## BhawnaG (Jun 11, 2018)

*Query regarding 189*



SunV said:


> 3284 is max threshold may be after JUL we can actually find out how this ANZSCO is behaving and how good the opportunity is
> 
> Do you have any other option?
> 
> you can take a chance with MC if your husband R&R matches with MC.



Our consultant is asking us to apply us ICT BA. My husband did a few roles as ICT BA in his previous experience. But his MBA specialization which he did very recently is all in strategy and he is working with a management consulting firm. Not sure if we should consider MC or BA?


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Will reduction in points due to age change also changes DOE??


akhaliac said:


> No it doesn't change DoE... Only when there is a change in your points it will effect DoE otherwise it won't...


Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

hk_BA said:


> Will reduction in points due to age change also changes DOE??
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Yes, because it changes your total points.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

BhawnaG said:


> Our consultant is asking us to apply us ICT BA. My husband did a few roles as ICT BA in his previous experience. But his MBA specialization which he did very recently is all in strategy and he is working with a management consulting firm. Not sure if we should consider MC or BA?




Right now there is a very tough competition in 26111* BA/SA for 189. till today cutoff is 75 where wait period is more than 6 months (300 invites per round).


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

BhawnaG said:


> Our consultant is asking us to apply us ICT BA. My husband did a few roles as ICT BA in his previous experience. But his MBA specialization which he did very recently is all in strategy and he is working with a management consulting firm. Not sure if we should consider MC or BA?




What major did your husband study for his bachelor? You must consider this: ACS will deduct 8 years of experience if your husband doesn’t have an IT related degree, leaving him few or even no experience that can be claimed for points. Please also note that when I said experience, it has to be related to ICT BA occupation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

SD7 said:


> Thanks SunV and akhaliac for your response! I have another query on these lines.. if I get the 190 invite and then let it expire after two months, my DOE for the 189 that's in the same EOI will not change right? since no points change..


Yes, your DOE will not change but for 60 days you cant get 189 invite because your EOI will be freezed for that time period.


----------



## BhawnaG (Jun 11, 2018)

foxes said:


> What major did your husband study for his bachelor? You must consider this: ACS will deduct 8 years of experience if your husband doesn’t have an IT related degree, leaving him few or even no experience that can be claimed for points. Please also note that when I said experience, it has to be related to ICT BA occupation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bachelor of Engineering - Instrumentation Technology & Electronics


----------



## shah.upasana (May 18, 2018)

Hi,

I’ve applied for 189 with 75 points in March 2018 under General Accountant. Can anyone please help me out with the timline to recieve an invitation?


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

shah.upasana said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’ve applied for 189 with 75 points in March 2018 under General Accountant. Can anyone please help me out with the timline to recieve an invitation?


For Accountants , it has been only 80 pointers who have received of late. Experts correct me if I am wrong.

For 75 points there must be a huge backlog already and from January till April 1st round no accountants were not invited infact


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

shah.upasana said:


> Hi,
> 
> I’ve applied for 189 with 75 points in March 2018 under General Accountant. Can anyone please help me out with the timline to recieve an invitation?


Under current trends you're looking at more than 12 months mate. Although General Accountant/Auditors is even less predictable because sometimes they just don't issue any invites at all during rounds... 

I'd look at increasing to 80 points if you can, and even then the wait would be at least 3 months. Good luck! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi All, 

So the PCC police clearance certificate validity is 12 months for CO case officer verification as per home affairs website.. So is it a good. Idea to get the PCC before visa lodgement.. Currently I have submitted my EOI and as per trend I should get the invite by June 1st week.


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So the PCC police clearance certificate validity is 12 months for CO case officer verification as per home affairs website.. So is it a good. Idea to get the PCC before visa lodgement.. Currently I have submitted my EOI and as per trend I should get the invite by June 1st week.


 **invite to apply


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> Rb1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> Rb1986 said:
> 
> 
> > **invite to apply.. I need to get PCC from Saudi Arabia and it takes atleast 1 month to get it.. So thats the reason I am trying to do it now it self..
> ...


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Rb1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Rb1986 said:
> ...


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Rb1986 said:


> santhoshpkumar said:
> 
> 
> > thanks Santhosh
> ...


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Rb1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Rb1986 , please add details in your signature.
> ...


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Rb1986 said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Kbjan26.. yes. i will do that in now.. thanks.
> ...


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

*PCC for KSA*



kbjan26 said:


> Rb1986 said:
> 
> 
> > If you apply for 189 75 in May then getting an invite in July with current trend continuing is quite impossible.
> ...


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

sorry the occupation is 261312


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Rb1986 said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > Kbjan26: True, My issue with PCC is that i need get it for my experience in Saudi Arabia and getting the PCC duration is minimum 30 days, so keeping this in mind and suppose i get the PCC by mid or end of July, it will have validity until July 2019.. So instead of waiting for Invite to apply and upload the Saudi PCC, i thought it would be better to prepare it now to avoid delay of 1 month. i doubt that the Visa grant will extend until Next year July.. please help in deciding..
> ...


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > Kbjan26: True, My issue with PCC is that i need get it for my experience in Saudi Arabia and getting the PCC duration is minimum 30 days, so keeping this in mind and suppose i get the PCC by mid or end of July, it will have validity until July 2019.. So instead of waiting for Invite to apply and upload the Saudi PCC, i thought it would be better to prepare it now to avoid delay of 1 month. i doubt that the Visa grant will extend until Next year July.. please help in deciding..
> ...


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks santhoshpkumar and Kbjan26, I will wait until i get my invite or may be until the CO asks specifically for the PCC of Saudi Arabia experience, because as per " Home affairs website" the rule is above 12 months stay in other country ( my work experience in 10 months)


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> Thanks santhoshpkumar and Kbjan26, I will wait until i get my invite or may be until the CO asks specifically for the PCC of Saudi Arabia experience, because as per " Home affairs website" the rule is above 12 months stay in other country ( my work experience in 10 months)


10 months in KSA ( Saudi Arabia)


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Rb1986 said:


> 10 months in KSA ( Saudi Arabia)


You got to do anyways to be on the safe side. Ten months is close enough


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> Thanks santhoshpkumar and Kbjan26, I will wait until i get my invite or may be until the CO asks specifically for the PCC of Saudi Arabia experience, because as per " Home affairs website" the rule is above 12 months stay in other country ( my work experience in 10 months)


I guess in your case I would apply for PCC after invite and submit it only if asked. As your lenght of stay in past 10 years is less than a year. Getting the PCC initiated post invite would be the best recommendation.


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> I guess in your case I would apply for PCC after invite and submit it only if asked. As your lenght of stay in past 10 years is less than a year. Getting the PCC initiated post invite would be the best recommendation.


Yes, but the only concern is in case the CO asks and what i have learned is that we need submit PCC within 28 days

And PCC for Saudi takes minimum 30-35


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> I guess in your case I would apply for PCC after invite and submit it only if asked. As your lenght of stay in past 10 years is less than a year. Getting the PCC initiated post invite would be the best recommendation.


"Getting the PCC initiated post invite would be the best recommendation." dint read this comment properly, yeah this plan should work.. Thanks.


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Rb1986 said:
> 
> 
> > What you think is correct. I did my PCC medicals in March end knowing that my waiting period sure shot. Please be aware that I was one of those guys in 75 category who knew the waiting period is two months but now in your case we are not sure how it is going to change. If you get more invites in July then the queue will move faster else we don't know how long you need to wait.
> ...


----------



## Chichi_achie (Jun 13, 2018)

EOI points = 60 points
Applied last april 20, 2018
Subclass 189
254423 Registered Nurse (Perioperative)

EOI points = 65 points
Applied last may 10, 2018
Subclass 190
254423 Registered Nurse (Perioperative)

Usually how long for the invitation? When is the next latest date of invite for subclass 189?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Chichi_achie said:


> EOI points = 60 points
> Applied last april 20, 2018
> Subclass 189
> 254423 Registered Nurse (Perioperative)
> ...


I can't talk for 190, but you're looking at no invitation at all with 60 points for 189.
You need at least 70 points to guarantee an invite for your ANZCO, and even then you'd be waiting at least 6 months for invite.

I highly recommend you try and increase points wherever possible! Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Chichi_achie (Jun 13, 2018)

I thought 60 points is the minimum for subclass 189... below 60 are the ones who won't get an invite? Did it change already?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Chichi_achie said:


> I thought 60 points is the minimum for subclass 189... below 60 are the ones who won't get an invite? Did it change already?


You're right, 60 points is the minimum to be able to submit and EOI, but SkillSelect will first invite the highest pointers, then those with the oldest DOE.

It turns out for non-pro rata 189 (under which Nurse falls), there is currently approximately:
- 1 month backlog of 75 pointers
- 6 months backlog of 70 pointers
- over 1 year backlog of 65 pointers
- over 1 year backlog of 60 pointers

So before you get invited with 60 points, you'll need all these backlog to be cleared, which realistically will never happen before your EOI is out of date (2 years). 

Even with 65 points, under current trends you won't be invited before July 2019.


----------



## dafnigr8 (May 23, 2018)

Guys , please help me out in case of partner skill assessment . My consultancy says I need atlesst 6 years exp to apply for it otherwise it would be rejected. Is that true. I have only 4.5 years exp in offshore and 7 months in onshore.our current points are 70 for 189 BAICT occupation filed EOI in March 8 2018 .please help me out of I can get my skill assessment done and gain some extra points.


----------



## Sunny 007 (Jun 14, 2018)

262112 ICT SECURITY SPECIALISTS 
75 POINTS
POINTS BREAK DOWN
AGE = 30
QUALIFICATION = 15
AUS DEGREE = 5
ENGLISH SUPERIOR = 20
PROFESSIONAL YEAR = 5

EOI DOE : 12 JUNE 2018

Dear senior members what are my chances to get an invite on 19 june round. If you could help me with this query I shall be very thankful to you. As I am a newbie to this forum. Cheers.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Sunny 007 said:


> 262112 ICT SECURITY SPECIALISTS
> 75 POINTS
> POINTS BREAK DOWN
> AGE = 30
> ...


I don't think you'll get invited on 19 June, but you should in 2-3 rounds. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ddesai (Feb 19, 2015)

*190 - nsw*

Dear all,

New to forum.

Do you see any chance for me ? Thank you 

Occupation - 261111 - BA
EOI 189 - 16/05/2018 - 70 Points.
[Age -25, Language - 10 + Qualification 15 + Aussie exp 5 + Exp 10 + CCL Naati 5}
EOI 190 NSW - 16/05/2018 75 Points.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Ddesai said:


> Dear all,
> 
> New to forum.
> 
> ...


For 189 you're looking at 10 months wait under current trends.


----------



## Ddesai (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks mate.

I will be adding 5 more points in August for Aussie experience.
Will that hold a chance ?


----------



## Ddesai (Feb 19, 2015)

rocktopus said:


> For 189 you're looking at 10 months wait under current trends.


Thanks mate.

I will be adding 5 more points in August for Aussie experience.
Will that hold a chance ?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Ddesai said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I will be adding 5 more points in August for Aussie experience.
> Will that hold a chance ?


If trends remain the same then with 75 you're in for a 3 months wait.


----------



## wamrongsangaytenzin (Feb 5, 2018)

Will I have any chance of June invitation with 70 points for Agriculture scientist. TIA


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Any chances for me. Please see my timelines


----------



## Creation2683 (Mar 6, 2018)

What are my chances ????

ANZSCO - 261111 
ACS Positive: 08-AUG-2017
PTE L-86 R-80 S-89 W-86
190 NSW - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
190 VIC - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
189 EOI - 27-03-2018 - 75 Points


----------



## Creation2683 (Mar 6, 2018)

Dear Loverj24,

Even not received the 190 invite yet. I see one of the post with EOI dated in MAY and received the 190 invite in may only. Anybody please suggest..

ANZSCO - 261111 
ACS Positive: 08-AUG-2017
PTE L-86 R-80 S-89 W-86
190 NSW - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
190 VIC - 27-03-2018 - 80 Points
189 EOI - 27-03-2018 - 75 Points


----------



## Loverj24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Creation2683 said:


> Dear Loverj24,
> 
> Even not received the 190 invite yet. I see one of the post with EOI dated in MAY and received the 190 invite in may only. Anybody please suggest..
> 
> ...


what is your doe?


----------



## Creation2683 (Mar 6, 2018)

27-03-2018


----------



## Abhinetri (Feb 10, 2018)

I have submitted 189 EOI for ANZSCO 262112 - ICT Security Specialist with 70 points. What are my chances of getting an invite? Please advise.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Creation2683 said:


> Dear Loverj24,
> 
> Even not received the 190 invite yet. I see one of the post with EOI dated in MAY and received the 190 invite in may only. Anybody please suggest..
> 
> ...



Hmm this is weird. You should have got invited at least by NSW considering your points and EOI. Did you apply through an agent?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhi.kunal (Mar 23, 2018)

Is this true..??










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

Ddesai said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I will be adding 5 more points in August for Aussie experience.
> Will that hold a chance ?


Are you in Australia ? Doesn’t your state give preference to someone with a job ?


----------



## Ind2ozdream (Aug 3, 2017)

abhi.kunal said:


> Is this true..??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

What is your EOI date? I have applied with same code and points. Mine EOI date is 03-Apr-18 and yet to be invited...




Abhinetri said:


> I have submitted 189 EOI for ANZSCO 262112 - ICT Security Specialist with 70 points. What are my chances of getting an invite? Please advise.


----------



## Creation2683 (Mar 6, 2018)

foxes said:


> Hmm this is weird. You should have got invited at least by NSW considering your points and EOI. Did you apply through an agent?
> 
> Yes Foxes,
> its through agent only. I checked with him also but no luck..No mail in spam as well :confused2::confused2:


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

dafnigr8 said:


> Guys , please help me out in case of partner skill assessment . My consultancy says I need atlesst 6 years exp to apply for it otherwise it would be rejected. Is that true. I have only 4.5 years exp in offshore and 7 months in onshore.our current points are 70 for 189 BAICT occupation filed EOI in March 8 2018 .please help me out of I can get my skill assessment done and gain some extra points.


WTF ?????? Consultancies are money suckers.

Go for the assessment. All you need to ensure that you need to have +outcome for your assessment for spouse points.

If you assessing authority is ACS then only 4 years will be deducted from your overall experience if your degree and real time job doesnt match exactly


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

akhaliac said:


> No it doesn't change DoE... Only when there is a change in your points it will effect DoE otherwise it won't...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stand corrected, and agree that the DOE will not be affected. Apologies for the wrong information. 

The previous reply was after i consulted some dodgy agent who was pretty sure the DOE changes, met a MARA agent yesterday and they confirmed that only if their is a points change, the DOE is impacted.


----------



## dafnigr8 (May 23, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> dafnigr8 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys , please help me out in case of partner skill assessment . My consultancy says I need atlesst 6 years exp to apply for it otherwise it would be rejected. Is that true. I have only 4.5 years exp in offshore and 7 months in onshore.our current points are 70 for 189 BAICT occupation filed EOI in March 8 2018 .please help me out of I can get my skill assessment done and gain some extra points.
> ...



Thank u


----------



## Ddesai (Feb 19, 2015)

Ind2ozdream said:


> Are you in Australia ? Doesn’t your state give preference to someone with a job ?


I am on company work permit , and this has nothing to do with PR


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> WTF ?????? Consultancies are money suckers.
> 
> Go for the assessment. All you need to ensure that you need to have +outcome for your assessment for spouse points.
> 
> If you assessing authority is ACS then only 4 years will be deducted from your overall experience if your degree and real time job doesnt match exactly


The amount of relevant experience required depends on the applicant's education qualifications. It could be between 2 years and 8 years of relevant experience: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf

Dafnigr8 doesn't say what their education background is, so the consultant could be correct.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> The amount of relevant experience required depends on the applicant's education qualifications. It could be between 2 years and 8 years of relevant experience: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf
> 
> Dafnigr8 doesn't say what their education background is, so the consultant could be correct.


Please read the original post the person is working as an ICT BA for 4.5 years. One cannot be working as BA in India if the person does not have a degree. The last clause that you are pointing to pertains to a person who does not have degree or diploma


----------



## munna1988 (Jun 13, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Maggie-May24 said:
> 
> 
> > The amount of relevant experience required depends on the applicant's education qualifications. It could be between 2 years and 8 years of relevant experience: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf
> ...


Its not enough to have just any degree. For instance, a degree in Mechanical engineering is not an ICT degree which means you will need more than 6 years to get a positive assessment. Please read acs guidelines before coming to conclusions.


----------



## munna1988 (Jun 13, 2018)

On a side note, to I'm eagerly awaiting a positive assessment of my spouse's ACS application. She is a software engineer with 4.5 year work experience and a degree in Electrical and Electronics engineering with ~25% ICT content in her syllabus. 
We submitted her application on April 20 and there's no result yet. Stuck at 75 points and fingers crossed for those 5 partner points 🙂


----------



## dafnigr8 (May 23, 2018)

munna1988 said:


> On a side note, to I'm eagerly awaiting a positive assessment of my spouse's ACS application. She is a software engineer with 4.5 year work experience and a degree in Electrical and Electronics engineering with ~25% ICT content in her syllabus.
> We submitted her application on April 20 and there's no result yet. Stuck at 75 points and fingers crossed for those 5 partner points 🙂


Same situation with me and my husband. How to do you find out whether your degree is ICT MAJOR or minor and the percentage of ict content


----------



## dafnigr8 (May 23, 2018)

Maggie-May24 said:


> kbjan26 said:
> 
> 
> > WTF ?????? Consultancies are money suckers.
> ...



Thanks Maggie, my educational background is BSC and MBA finance and I currently work in IT firm as systems analyst for 5.1 years now with 6 months work ex in Melbourne. I’m not sure how to calculate the major/minor ICT and the percentage of ict content.


----------



## munna1988 (Jun 13, 2018)

dafnigr8 said:


> munna1988 said:
> 
> 
> > On a side note, to I'm eagerly awaiting a positive assessment of my spouse's ACS application. She is a software engineer with 4.5 year work experience and a degree in Electrical and Electronics engineering with ~25% ICT content in her syllabus.
> ...


ICT units are listed here:

https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&s...FjAAegQIAhAB&usg=AOvVaw1Z_0CYg0EDygg8sOI6K7Dc

I checked the percentage of credits of my spouse's course units which appear in this list or are equivalent


----------



## Karthik Kamal (Jun 15, 2018)

*Ideas and suggestions, please*

Hi Guys,

Need some suggestions in my case, please.

I'm an Aussie PR holder, got it back in 2017. This post is with respect to my spouse's case. We got married in May 2017, but she started the visa process way before that. But due to some personal situations she was not able to take the English exam and somehow we managed to complete it in now (June 2018) and filed EOI today (15 Jun 2018) with 65 pts for 189 and 70 for 190 under the occupation 261313 - Software Engg. Any idea on how likely are the chances of getting an invite in this case, please?

On the other hand, I have an opportunity to go for 309/100 partner visa as well. But which one is better? Waiting for 189/190 or 309/100? Or any other better way?

Thanks in advance.

Occupation code #261313 and Software Engineer
EOI date of effect - 15 Jun 2018
Your total points - 65/189 & 70/190
Offshore


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Karthik Kamal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need some suggestions in my case, please.
> 
> ...


Quite difficult with 65 now. Better to go for partner visa in parallel. I am not sure on the implications and the waiting period though


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Karthik Kamal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Better to start a new thread for your question so it won’t get lost in other posts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrays (Jun 9, 2018)

Hey,

I got my PTE revised 2 days back and my revised scores are now 80 - 189 & 85 - 190 now. What are the chances now? (I hope golden)


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi,

Hopefully next and last invitation round for Visa 189 of this FY will be on 20th June(Wednesday). When will people start getting invitations in their inbox as per trend?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Arrays said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> I got my PTE revised 2 days back and my revised scores are now 80 - 189 & 85 - 190 now. What are the chances now? (I hope golden)




If you are in the pro rata list then you might get it in next round or the next to next round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Arrays said:


> Hey,
> 
> I got my PTE revised 2 days back and my revised scores are now 80 - 189 & 85 - 190 now. What are the chances now? (I hope golden)


Dead sure its going to be upcoming round. Most certainly it will happening this week.

Get ready for the party.

Pro-rata or non pro-rata occupation it does not matter. You are getting the invite


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Arrays said:


> Hey,
> 
> I got my PTE revised 2 days back and my revised scores are now 80 - 189 & 85 - 190 now. What are the chances now? (I hope golden)


With 80 you can expect an inivte in the next june round hopefuylly coming week. What is the code 2613xx?


----------



## ravik.infy (Dec 20, 2016)

*Got my EOI Invite*

I was surprised to get the invite within 1 day of lodging the EOI... 

1. 2611 - Business Analyst
2. 04 June 2018
3. 80
4. Onshore


----------



## nizar12 (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi all,

I'm new here... This forum has been extremely helpful!

I've lodged my EOI for visa subclass 189 on 08/05/2018 and haven't updated it since.

My nominated occupation is Developer Programmer	(code: 261312) and my points breakdown is:

Age: 30
English: 20 
Education: 15 
Work Experience: 5
Australian Study Requirement: 5

TOTAL: 75 points

What are my chances of getting an invite in June or in the first invitation round of July?

Thank you!


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

nizar12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new here... This forum has been extremely helpful!
> 
> ...


You'll get in July. No one can certainly says, first or second round. Add your case to immitracker


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi all ,

Please suggest me with your expat opinion .

I have completed my ACS on 9th August 2017.At that time my experience was about 4years 10 months considered by ACS (consider after September 2012 to till date).
and on date 29th Sept 2017 I completed 5year as per ACS so my point increased to 10(same organization and same designation).

I was at the same designation (let say A)till April 2018 in same organization. In April I got promoted and my designation changed (let say from A to B),
but till now I am in same organization.My RnR are also same, but the experienced latter submitted to ACS was with the old designation (A)and for the new designation its difficult for me to get the experienced letter mentioning the RnR.I have only the promotion letter from organization.


So Please help me with the EOI:-

1)should I mention that designation A from sept 2012 to April 2018 (claiming points)as I think ACS is valid for this, and add a new work experience from April 2018 to till date (with out claiming points, as its not affecting my total points)

or

2)should I mention that designation A from sept 2012 to till date (claiming points) but in between my designation changed and ACS was done with old designation .
Is there any problem while submitting 189 Visa ? 


Pleae please suggest ..and provide your openion on this how to proceed.

Regards
Milan Pradhan


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

ermpradhan said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> Please suggest me with your expat opinion .
> 
> ...


If you are with same company it should not impact as long as R&R remains the same. Be ready to produce latest R&R alone when asked. For your reference

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...hange-designation-same-company-after-acs.html


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello Folks,

Hope all aspirants with DOE as April 1st week ( 75+) or so are geared up. Good luck for the last round of the financial year. 

Also , something new to check that may happen down the line. Got this link from one of the forum members

Mandatory English language classes, new test under consideration for migrants - Politics - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## ashu.rockkz (Jun 18, 2018)

*Need insights of when can i get invite*

Hi Folks,

My score for Code 261313 is as below:
Age : 30
PTE : 20 (L/R/S/W - 80/79/79/85)
Experience : 10 
Education : 15
Spouse : 5
Total : 80

My ACS is in progress and I am expecting to file EOI in first week of August 2018 in 189 category. When can expect an invite? Please give insights.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashu.rockkz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> My score for Code 261313 is as below:
> Age : 30
> ...


The 1st round after you submit the EOI
Start preparing documents for uploading and arrange for visa fees payment 

Cheers


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Can we track how many EOI’s with specific points are in the system


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Can we track how many EOI’s with specific points are in the system


That information is not in the public domain

You can file an application under Freedom of information act and try to get the information maybe for a particular group of codes

Cheers


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Pnarang3 said:
> 
> 
> > Can we track how many EOI’s with specific points are in the system
> ...


 So that means me with 70 points n 75 NSW(DOE- 10th June 2018 n EOI lodged date 16th Feb 2017,Computer Network and Systems Engineer - 263111) can’t predict for the invite?


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Pnarang3 said:
> ...


 Please let me know the process for checking it under the freedom of information act.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Please let me know the process for checking it under the freedom of information act.


It is similar to the RTI act we have in India

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/access-accountability/freedom-of-information-foi

Cheers


----------



## M.Arch (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi people,

Occupation: Architect (non pro rata)
EOI: 18.06.18
SC189: 75 points
SC190: 80 points

When can I be receiving an invitation?

Thanks!


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

M.Arch said:


> Hi people,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wait for the next round


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ermpradhan (Jun 5, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> If you are with same company it should not impact as long as R&R remains the same. Be ready to produce latest R&R alone when asked. For your reference
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...hange-designation-same-company-after-acs.html


Thank you for your help.

Milan


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi,

My ANZSCO Code is 261313 and i filed my EOI for 189 today (18-June-2018) with 75 points. When can i expect an ITA?


----------



## haiprazzad (Jan 15, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> Hi,
> 
> My ANZSCO Code is 261313 and i filed my EOI for 189 today (18-June-2018) with 75 points. When can i expect an ITA?


 I am in the same boat as you and I believe we will get invites on the first round in July. I may be wrong, so I will let the senior guys reply you.

Age : 25
PTE : 20 (L/R/S/W - 82/90/82/85) - 4th attempt
Experience : 10 (Australia 3+ years)
Education : 15
Spouse : 5
Total : 75
EOI : 18- Jun-2018


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

haiprazzad said:


> shekar.ym said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


add your cases to immitracker , if you haven't


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

kooshan said:


> add your cases to immitracker , if you haven't



can you tell me what is immitracker?


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> can you tell me what is immitracker?


It's a database. people adding their case so we can find out when cutoff date is and help to estimate the invites.
Google it, you will find it


----------



## kishoregunnala (Jan 12, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Instead of waiting for 189, if you go for 190 NSW or Victoria, you have very good chance to get invited within 2 months. If your 70 points do have experience points included, you have more chance from states!!!
> Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

I have already applied 190 for NSW and VIC still no sign of it. Been waiting for 5 months now. Is there any alternative methods to apply for 190 with 70 points. Please adivce it would be much helpful. Thanks in advance.

EOI date: 06th-Feb-18
190 point: 70
Code: 261313
English -10


Waiting


----------



## munna1988 (Jun 13, 2018)

Age: 25 (30 yrs)
PTE: 20 (90/90/90/90 - 1st attempt)
Exp: 15 (5+ yrs after ACS deduction)
Edu: 15 (bachelor's degree in CS)
Total: 75 points

Code: 261313

DOE: 04-April-2018

Fingers crossed for 5 partner points(might get today - submitted application on 20-April). 

Otherwise, will still hope for an invite with 75 points🤞


----------



## munna1988 (Jun 13, 2018)

Correction:
Age: 30 points
Exp: 10 points


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi All,

I need ur expert advice on my issue. 
I submitted my eoi for 189 with 70marks in nov 2017 and still waiting. My job code was engineer technologist which is pro rata. My real occupation is civil engineer and due to a problem in one episode I was not given my real one. We can't guaraunt whether they will increase the intake in july  but hope so. Will re- assessing my job under civil engineer and changing my eoi with the job, change the DOE? as per my knowledge they check DOE of eoi when picking eois from pool? What do u think experts?


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need ur expert advice on my issue.
> I submitted my eoi for 189 with 70marks in nov 2017 and still waiting. My job code was engineer technologist which is pro rata. My real occupation is civil engineer and due to a problem in one episode I was not given my real one. We can't guaraunt whether they will increase the intake in july  but hope so. Will re- assessing my job under civil engineer and changing my eoi with the job, change the DOE? as per my knowledge they check DOE of eoi when picking eois from pool? What do u think experts?


If you edit your EOI to civil engineering then your code will change from 2339 - Other Engineering Professionals to 2332 - Civil Engineering Professionals. From my knowledge when you change your occupation ID your EOI gets updated with the DOE reflecting the date you switch codes. Even I’ve got my EOI from November 17 under 2339 but as an env engg.


----------



## sundeepclive (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi Guys,

What would be my chances of getting an invite tonight? 

ANZSCO - 261313
Points - 75
DOE - 4 April 2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sundeepclive said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What would be my chances of getting an invite tonight?
> 
> ...


depends on how many they invite, maybe.


----------



## haiprazzad (Jan 15, 2018)

kooshan said:


> add your cases to immitracker , if you haven't


Done.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

************ said:


> If you edit your EOI to civil engineering then your code will change from 2339 - Other Engineering Professionals to 2332 - Civil Engineering Professionals. From my knowledge when you change your occupation ID your EOI gets updated with the DOE reflecting the date you switch codes. Even I’ve got my EOI from November 17 under 2339 but as an env engg.


I have heard that DOE changes only when there's an impact for the total points. What do u think about new FY? Will they increase the intake? I'm really worried about this current trend.


----------



## KC2018 (Apr 14, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> Hi,
> 
> My ANZSCO Code is 261313 and i filed my EOI for 189 today (18-June-2018) with 75 points. When can i expect an ITA?


Check the Iscah Estimates as on 10th june - Gives an approximate estimate


----------



## Jeetmelbourne (Feb 20, 2018)

I wish tonite round will be last 300 round🤞🏻


----------



## khadija1986 (Nov 16, 2017)

ANZOCODE: 233311 Electrical Engineer
189 visa: total point 75
Age: 30
Language: 20 (PTE L-81, S-85, R-85, W-79, overall: 82)
Education: 15 (B. Sc. in EEE)
Job experience: 10

EOI 1st submitted on: 21/10/2017 (with 60 points)
EOI last updated on : 12/06/2018 (75 points)

190 visa: total point 80
EOI last updated on: 12/06/2018

Hope to get an invitation in june, 2018. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sunita_ss (Feb 6, 2018)

*189 with 70 points and 190 with 75 points - 261313*

Hello Everyone,

I have submitted my EOI with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190 (NSW & Victoria) on 10th May, 2018. What are my chances of getting an invite after new FY starts?

Point distribution:
Age: 25-32 yrs (30 points)
Education: Bachelor in Computer Engineering (15 points)
Work Experience: 3 yrs (After ACS deduction - 5 points)
PTE(S/R/L/W): 90/89/79/83 (20 points)


Thank,
Sunita


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

sundeepclive said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What would be my chances of getting an invite tonight?
> 
> ...


If there are more than 70+ invitees waiting with 75+ with DOE before April 4th then its hard in this round if not you will get.

But do not worry you are bound to get invite in the next few rounds.

Good luck.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

sunita_ss said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 70 points for 189 and 75 points for 190 (NSW & Victoria) on 10th May, 2018. What are my chances of getting an invite after new FY starts?
> 
> ...



Wait to see the trend for July. Only then everyone can shower their predications. With current trend 189 looks impossible or wait for more than a year easily.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

haiprazzad said:


> I am in the same boat as you and I believe we will get invites on the first round in July. I may be wrong, so I will let the senior guys reply you.
> 
> Age : 25
> PTE : 20 (L/R/S/W - 82/90/82/85) - 4th attempt
> ...


If the current trend of 70 odd software engineers does not change then your chances of 189 is going to be real real real long. 

Even if they increase the invite your chances in July is impossible. July first round is going to tell that where you are and how long your wait will be


----------



## sunita_ss (Feb 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Wait to see the trend for July. Only then everyone can shower their predications. With current trend 189 looks impossible or wait for more than a year easily.


Thanks for your response. Will wait till July then.


----------



## sundeepclive (Feb 27, 2018)

Thanks, gives me some hope  immitracker shows me 5th in list, assuming only 10% of total applications are actually on immitracker, I hope I get mine tonight!!!

Again just hoping against hope


----------



## sundeepclive (Feb 27, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> If there are more than 70+ invitees waiting with 75+ with DOE before April 4th then its hard in this round if not you will get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! By mistake forgot to reply to the message 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

sundeepclive said:


> Thanks! By mistake forgot to reply to the message
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Goodluck. Meanwhile start preparing your documents except Medicals , PCC. It will help you upfront in the process.


----------



## sundeepclive (Feb 27, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Goodluck. Meanwhile start preparing your documents except Medicals , PCC. It will help you upfront in the process.




Thanks again! Yes all documents are ready and as u mentioned waiting for the invite to arrange my medicals and PCC... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sundeepclive said:


> Thanks, gives me some hope  immitracker shows me 5th in list, assuming only 10% of total applications are actually on immitracker, I hope I get mine tonight!!!
> 
> Again just hoping against hope


For 26131* i would say about 20% of all applicants


----------



## sundeepclive (Feb 27, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> For 26131* i would say about 20% of all applicants




Haha could be true 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haiprazzad (Jan 15, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> If the current trend of 70 odd software engineers does not change then your chances of 189 is going to be real real real long.
> 
> Even if they increase the invite your chances in July is impossible. July first round is going to tell that where you are and how long your wait will be


True! here is to hoping that things will change from July. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
My medicals, PCC, everything is done as part of my 457 extension. If I get an invitation in a couple of months, I will save some money and effort


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

No invites today?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dhruvmisra (Jul 17, 2017)

Is there a draw today, I think it should be tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

dhruvmisra said:


> Is there a draw today, I think it should be tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We will know in sometime...


----------



## abidaltaf (Jun 3, 2018)

It will be at 7:30 IST. All the best folks. Hope to witness a big round today as it is the last round for 2017/2018.


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

No updates yet from anyone?


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

Seems no rounds today... :|


----------



## dragonmigrant (Jan 12, 2018)

Most of the time people receive their invites at 12:15 AEST.


----------



## sundeepclive (Feb 27, 2018)

So no updates of a round tonight?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islandprincess (Mar 22, 2018)

My partner received an invite at 10:15 GMT +8

233211 - 75 points
DOE - 01 Jun 2018


----------



## munna1988 (Jun 13, 2018)

Got invitation 🙂
261313
75 points
Doe: April 4, 4am AUS time


----------



## Kingslayer405 (May 22, 2018)

munna1988 said:


> Got invitation 🙂
> 261313
> 75 points
> Doe: April 4, 4am AUS time


Congratulations


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

munna1988 said:


> Got invitation 🙂
> 261313
> 75 points
> Doe: April 4, 4am AUS time


That means the cut off date moved atleast by 7 days!


----------



## KC2018 (Apr 14, 2018)

Finally got Invitation

Occupation - 262112 - ICT Security Specialist
EOI 189 - 5th June - 75 Points.
Invite - 20th June


----------



## Sunny 007 (Jun 14, 2018)

Finally got invitation
262112 ict security specialist
75 points 
Doe 12 june 2018


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

Is this the last round for 189 this year ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> Is this the last round for 189 this year ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

am212312412 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Submitted my EOI 18-June with 75 points. I see people with same points who submitted on 12-June got invites.

Hope for the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

Thread has been relatively quiet today as compared to other invitation round days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## am212312412 (Feb 4, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> Submitted my EOI 18-June with 75 points. I see people with same points who submitted on 12-June got invites.
> 
> Hope for the best.
> 
> ...




What is your occupation code ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

am212312412 said:


> What is your occupation code ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




261313 Software Engineer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

accountant 85 points 2018 JUNE 19 Received


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

ICT BA FEB 20,80 points received！


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

shekar.ym said:


> Submitted my EOI 18-June with 75 points. I see people with same points who submitted on 12-June got invites.
> 
> Hope for the best.
> 
> ...


They are not 261313s.


----------



## KiranW (Jun 8, 2018)

KiranW said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI on 1/5/2018, in 263111 computer network and system engineer with 75 points....
> Currently i have made minor changes on 23rd Of may... but On my EOI it shows
> ...


Finally Got invited At 12:25 am AEST (Sydney Time)


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Any internal auditors have received invitation in this round?


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

kirk1031 said:


> ICT BA FEB 20,80 points received！


sorry，typo，it's 75 points～


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

am212312412 said:


> Thread has been relatively quiet today as compared to other invitation round days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True... I think many didn't had high hopes for this round since it's the last of financial year... Waiting eagerly for the first one in July to see the trends

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

anoop.rvn said:


> True... I think many didn't had high hopes for this round since it's the last of financial year... Waiting eagerly for the first one in July to see the trends
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


+1, the first round on July 3 will set the momentum for FY2018-19:fingerscrossed:


----------



## beri2kool (Mar 4, 2018)

*189 Invite Received - 80 Points*

Hi All

Just to give all of you a hope, I must inform that I received my PTE score today and updated it in the Skill Select. Within 2 Hours I received ITA mail.

Total Points - 80 (189)
PTE - 20
Skill Code - ICT System Analyst. 261112


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

KiranW said:


> KiranW said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...


 congrats buddy. I am on the same ANZSCO code with 70 points. Keeping my fingers crossed for the July rounds. Any one else with same ANZSCO code got invited?


----------



## Khushbu107 (Feb 26, 2018)

*ICT Security Specialist (262112) 189 (75) 190 (80)*

Hi All,

I have updated my EOI with below details on 14-June. Can anyone tell me when can I expect an invite? Of course July is just round the corner and we all are hopeful that long wait will be over for all of us. 

---------
ICT Security Specialist (262112)
Age - 30, Education - 15
PTE - 20, Exp - 5
Partner - 5
189 (75), 190 NSW (80), 190 VIC (80)
EOI Submitted - 23-May-2018
EOI Updated - 14-June-2018


----------



## vasuanish85 (Jan 30, 2018)

Received invite today.

Anzsco - 261111
80 points
DOE - 6th June (Earlier DOE at 75 pts was 21st April; added 5 partner points on 6th June to make it 80)


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

The only round where I have seen very less interaction from people of late.

I have not seen much people updating with 261313. What's happening guys ?

Quite disappointing end to the final round


----------



## chubbyrun (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm a silent reader on this thread. May I ask when will be the invitation rounds for 2018-2019 FY? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

chubbyrun said:


> I'm a silent reader on this thread. May I ask when will be the invitation rounds for 2018-2019 FY? Thanks in advance!!!


i think the schedule is not announced yet. 
let us wait for experts to tell us how was it last year.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

shekar.ym said:


> i think the schedule is not announced yet.
> let us wait for experts to tell us how was it last year.


Ideally you can expect the next round in fortnight time. Probably July 3rd.


----------



## Huzefa Bootwala (Feb 19, 2018)

*Invited*

Invited on 20th June 2018, 12:16 AM AEST.
Occupation Code: 262112
Points: 75


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

chubbyrun said:


> I'm a silent reader on this thread. May I ask when will be the invitation rounds for 2018-2019 FY? Thanks in advance!!!


It could be 4 or 11 of July. since it's the first round and they need to announce and reset the ceiling, I guess it's more probable to be on 11th.


----------



## Kingslayer405 (May 22, 2018)

Received invite today.

Anzsco - 263111
75 points
DOE - 26th April


----------



## dhruvmisra (Jul 17, 2017)

Received the invite today

Mechanical Engineer 
75 points
Date of EOI: 8th June 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundeepclive (Feb 27, 2018)

Finally got the invite 

ANZSCO - 261313 
Points - 75 
EOI - 4 4 2018 
Invited - 20 6 2018 

Thanks everyone, after being part of this thread from April it’s a relief to finish this phase!!! 

All the best to everyone waiting for the invite!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nil969 (Feb 21, 2018)

Any update GP 253111. Did anyone get invitation in this round.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

As per this link no hope for 70 pointers, though iscah hopes invitation number will be increased. Don't know what to do. I'm waiting with 70. 

https://www.acacia-au.com/SkillSele...il&utm_term=0_a3f5bcae83-1ad1ae7f79-309400029


----------



## nehabhardwaj84 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Experts,

What was the cutoff date for this round for 26313?

Thanks,
Neha


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

Cutoff date is 4/4/2018 for 2613*


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Abul_bd said:


> As per this link no hope for 70 pointers, though iscah hopes invitation number will be increased. Don't know what to do. I'm waiting with 70.
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/SkillSele...il&utm_term=0_a3f5bcae83-1ad1ae7f79-309400029


The point scores facilitating invitations to apply for a visa have remained very high and there is no indication they will be reduced after 1 July 2018. 

Im in da same boat like u.. is there a way to know 70s wont get invited or not in july?


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

nickshan82 said:


> Abul_bd said:
> 
> 
> > As per this link no hope for 70 pointers, though iscah hopes invitation number will be increased. Don't know what to do. I'm waiting with 70.
> ...


Dear, I think no way untill the July round or any official announcement from DOHA about the invitation number.


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

Abul_bd said:


> As per this link no hope for 70 pointers, though iscah hopes invitation number will be increased. Don't know what to do. I'm waiting with 70.
> 
> https://www.acacia-au.com/SkillSele...il&utm_term=0_a3f5bcae83-1ad1ae7f79-309400029


Non-pro rata with 70 points here. The low invitation count is really becoming an issue. Waiting since April.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Any electronics engineering invited?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Demisane said:


> Abul_bd said:
> 
> 
> > As per this link no hope for 70 pointers, though iscah hopes invitation number will be increased. Don't know what to do. I'm waiting with 70.
> ...


Same here. Non pro with 70 points, waiting since February. Let's hope for the new FY.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anoop.rvn said:


> Cutoff date is 4/4/2018 for 2613*


Yep!


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

Im waiting since last Nov.. now this gives me a headache... can a government work like this? we invested a lot on this migration and lost hopes even with 70.. Cant we raise a voice ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hopefully new FY year will bring huge rounds!


----------



## Swethaganga (May 7, 2018)

Can anyone please help me
Duties for software engineer 261313..
Any one got employment reference letter for this??
Sample
What duties we need to include
I want to apply for my patner skill assessmemt


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nickshan82 said:


> Im waiting since last Nov.. now this gives me a headache... can a government work like this? we invested a lot on this migration and lost hopes even with 70.. Cant we raise a voice ?


Its like olympics, one wins gold while other not, can he raise his voice?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Swethaganga said:


> Can anyone please help me
> Duties for software engineer 261313..
> Any one got employment reference letter for this??
> Sample
> ...


Just use the search option, or look into ACS docs, there are plenty of examples.


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

its true... but this is not a game.. that's nature in a game. Atleast they had to tell that they cant afford even 70s and only allow 300 per round. then we are not going after this country, will try on another.. as a government they have to inform about the capacity before hand. 300 per round since from last December is the key reason behind this.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nickshan82 said:


> its true... but this is not a game.. that's nature in a game. Atleast they had to tell that they cant afford even 70s and only allow 300 per round. then we are not going after this country, will try on another.. as a government they have to inform about the capacity before hand. 300 per round since from last December is the key reason behind this.


its a demand/supply thing, plenty of 75 pointers, then its ok! 

by the end of the day immigration is a privilege not a given right.


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> congrats buddy. I am on the same ANZSCO code with 70 points. Keeping my fingers crossed for the July rounds. Any one else with same ANZSCO code got invited?


I submitted EOI with 75 points on 31st May, did not get the invite.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> hopefully new FY year will bring huge rounds!


Yes dear. We can only hope and pray.


----------



## Roopesh91 (Jun 6, 2018)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> I submitted EOI with 75 points on 31st May, did not get the invite.


Hello,

Looks like you should tentatively be getting it in another round or two.

Today, Immitracker shows Apr 26th to few May 1st week DOE guys with 263111 have gotten invited. This at least gives us an approximate idea.

The next round will set the tone for the whole FY, looking forward to it. Good luck!


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> its true... but this is not a game.. that's nature in a game. Atleast they had to tell that they cant afford even 70s and only allow 300 per round. then we are not going after this country, will try on another.. as a government they have to inform about the capacity before hand. 300 per round since from last December is the key reason behind this.


We have to remember that the government is under no obligation to give the visa to anyone. I've been waiting since December, let us see what July brings.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

Swethaganga said:


> Can anyone please help me
> Duties for software engineer 261313..
> Any one got employment reference letter for this??
> Sample
> ...


I have one that got me a positive skill assessment from ACS... also a rough template from my agent.


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

kerberos said:


> I have one that got me a positive skill assessment from ACS... also a rough template from my agent.


Why u opted for an assessment from ACS ? Why not Engineers Australia ?


233512 - Mechanical Engineer
189 - 70 pts
EOI DOE: 10/02/2018


----------



## nickshan82 (Mar 7, 2018)

imprincek said:


> Why u opted for an assessment from ACS ? Why not Engineers Australia ?
> 
> 
> 233512 - Mechanical Engineer
> ...


software engineers and other ICT related jobs accessed via ACS not engineers Australia.


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Nothing for 70 ptrs. Seems like another round of fcuking 300 invites


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Sam701 said:


> Nothing for 70 ptrs. Seems like another round of fcuking 300 invites


As per Iscah's unofficial result it may be 300-600 for the last round. If it is more than 300, it is a good sign.


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

Abul_bd said:


> Sam701 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing for 70 ptrs. Seems like another round of fcuking 300 invites
> ...


How come we get to know if it was 300 or 600 invites round up?


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

nickshan82 said:


> its true... but this is not a game.. that's nature in a game. Atleast they had to tell that they cant afford even 70s and only allow 300 per round. then we are not going after this country, will try on another.. as a government they have to inform about the capacity before hand. 300 per round since from last December is the key reason behind this.


You know what's funny? They say 60 pointers is minimum that you require to apply for PR. They don't say that they won't invite you if you get 60 points. That's because they want you to spend money. Spend money on Evaluation, on English Exam, on MARA Agents etc.

I have so many friends and acquaintances approaching me saying that they are getting 60 and are eligible to apply for PR. I ask them to emphasize on the word APPLY.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Sam701 said:


> Abul_bd said:
> 
> 
> > Sam701 said:
> ...


Dear, we need to wait till DOHA publishes the official result.


----------



## countrycola (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi guys, I've been following this forum for quite a while now, since I submitted my EOI. I'm an occupational therapist with 65 points for 189. I submitted my EOI around late Feb, but edited it to include 190 (which I didn't know then that maybe I should've just submitted a separate EOI for that).

EOI Initially Submitted On: 22/02/2018 
EOI Last Submitted On: 03/05/2018 

Points breakdown
Age (30)
English Language Ability - Proficient (10)
Educational qualification (15)
Work Experience (10)
Total 65 Points

I don't see much occupational therapists in this forum, so I have no idea how things go for my occupation. What I do know is that my occupation is not common (only consumed around 28 invites for the entire previous year), and that my friends who applied last year are already there now. I don't know why it's taking so long for mine. Is it possible that I'm also competing with other people not in the same profession as mine? I thought they were prioritising based on the occupation, not on the points? Would me not having superior english scores be affecting my chances? 

Please enlighten me. It really is painful to wait for something that heavily relies on luck and uncertainty.


----------



## khan.rahil18 (Jun 20, 2018)

engineer874 said:


> Hi!!
> 
> Engineering Technologist 233914
> 70 pts
> ...


Hi,

Were you able to get any invite till now?


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

When is the next EOI selections in June ?


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

khan.rahil18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Were you able to get any invite till now?


Hi,

no bro, no invites for 70 pointers 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> 261313 Software Engineer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure? My DOE is 15th May,2018 for 261313. I did not receive any invitation yet. When Can I expect ?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

cmaroju said:


> When is the next EOI selections in June ?




No more. It just happened on 20 June.

The next one will be in the new financial year, which will start next month.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

countrycola said:


> Hi guys, I've been following this forum for quite a while now, since I submitted my EOI. I'm an occupational therapist with 65 points for 189. I submitted my EOI around late Feb, but edited it to include 190 (which I didn't know then that maybe I should've just submitted a separate EOI for that).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For your 189:
1. You are competing with people from all occupations based on your total points. With current trend, you need 75+ points if you want to secure an invite very soon.
2. The situation last year was very different to what we have this year. This year the whole PR thing is tougher due to fewer invites sent to applicants. So you can’t really compare yourself with them.

For many people, PR is a long and costly journey. Some people are still waiting since 2017 to get invited, so you need to chill a little bit.

Let’s hope they increase the number of invites in the next financial year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khushbu107 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello All,

Whilst we all have our fingers crossed for next month round(s) and very anxious and eager to receive the invite, I would like to know the best and cheapest mode of paying visa fee (approx AUD 6000) so that I can arrange funds accordingly.

Also a brief of what all I should/can prepare in terms of documentation to save time in filing once I get an invite.

P.S. - I’m at 75(189) so expecting an invite in few months but just want to prepare myself to avoid last minute confusion.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

countrycola said:


> Hi guys, I've been following this forum for quite a while now, since I submitted my EOI. I'm an occupational therapist with 65 points for 189. I submitted my EOI around late Feb, but edited it to include 190 (which I didn't know then that maybe I should've just submitted a separate EOI for that).
> 
> EOI Initially Submitted On: 22/02/2018
> EOI Last Submitted On: 03/05/2018
> ...


Would you be willing to try for PTE-A to get 20 points for English? Then you will stand a much better chance. Your English is pretty good.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

nickshan82 said:


> its true... but this is not a game.. that's nature in a game. Atleast they had to tell that they cant afford even 70s and only allow 300 per round. then we are not going after this country, will try on another.. as a government they have to inform about the capacity before hand. 300 per round since from last December is the key reason behind this.


Government doesn't owe you an explanation nor anything else. The role of the Australian government is to provide for Australians, not for foreigners. They ramp up or down SkillSelect as they please/need. For all we know they could totally stop SkillSelect next week, there's nothing we can do about it.

Submitting an EOI doesn't guarantee an invite and isn't a contract with the Governement, regardless of how much you've sacrificed to get here. There's nothing you can do but wait and hope. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

ihaleem9 said:


> You know what's funny? They say 60 pointers is minimum that you require to apply for PR. They don't say that they won't invite you if you get 60 points. That's because they want you to spend money. Spend money on Evaluation, on English Exam, on MARA Agents etc.
> 
> I have so many friends and acquaintances approaching me saying that they are getting 60 and are eligible to apply for PR. I ask them to emphasize on the word APPLY.


While I agree they should probably increase the advertised minimum points required, I believe it has more to do with admin and lack of resources.

I disagree this has to do with money. As far as I'm aware government doesn't get any money from you doing an English test or working with a MARA agent - especially if you do it abroad. Moreover, government would make far more money if they issued more invitations (the cost only of submitting PR application, not even mentioning taxes if you get PR and move to Australia) - so let's no suggest wrong facts here.


----------



## spirecode (Nov 22, 2017)

hey guys, yesterday i logged in 189 with 75 points, software engineer.
iam currenly in sydney, onshore. when do you guys think i can get an invite?


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

nickshan82 said:


> I have heard that DOE changes only when there's an impact for the total points. What do u think about new FY? Will they increase the intake? I'm really worried about this current trend.


At this point we have to wait and see. Dutton is all for restricting the number of international migrations and he might continue to supplement the immigration quota with NZ applications as he has done since November 17 which was the reason for the 300 cap for skilled migration. We will come to know in the next intake. 

We are all in the same boat here so just know your not alone and hope for the best 

Friendly neighbourhood curry man!


----------



## CurryMuncher (Feb 10, 2018)

kirk1031 said:


> ICT BA FEB 20,80 points received！


Omg Kirk finally. Happy to see you got the invite


----------



## goal2019 (Sep 8, 2017)

*Tricky situation*

Dear All,

If anyone could advice here that would be great help for one of my colleagues.

1. ACS Assessment done already last year and trying for AUS PR. 
2. Now he is going on long leave for two years and moving to some other country (not Australia) for pursuing higher education.
Can he still try for AUS PR with acs assessment done while studying in some other country (not Australia) ?

If he gets invitation after sometime, how to deal with the employment as he is on long leave ?
Will 189 AUS PR grant impact due to resident visa of some other country ?
Please advice and thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

goal2019 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> If anyone could advice here that would be great help for one of my colleagues.
> 
> ...


He can be in any country while his application is being processed as long as he gives his contact details in the application 
He can also leave his job and study during the pendency of the application 

He only has to make sure that his previous employers respond favourably to any verification call from the department 

Resident visa of another country does not affect the processing
I hold PR for 3 countries including Australia 

Cheers


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

I am getting little paranoid now that this New Australian year is beginning which might bring up possible immigration changes along with it.

I submitted with 261313 code, 75 points on 15/05/2018. Any idea when to expect ? I guess I should get invited in next round :fingerscrossed:. What do you guys think ? :confused2:

Anyone else around who is in the same boat as me ?


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

Same here.. My doe with similar points for 261312 is 5th may..


cmaroju said:


> I am getting little paranoid now that this New Australian year is beginning which might bring up possible immigration changes along with it.
> 
> I submitted with 261313 code, 75 points on 15/05/2018. Any idea when to expect ? I guess I should get invited in next round :fingerscrossed:. What do you guys think ? :confused2:
> 
> Anyone else around who is in the same boat as me ?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

Worst case we should get the ITA by August 2nd round..


Rb1986 said:


> Same here.. My doe with similar points for 261312 is 5th may..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Rb1986 said:


> Same here.. My doe with similar points for 261312 is 5th may..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


How many points ? Are you ready with rest of your documentation ?


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

cmaroju said:


> I am getting little paranoid now that this New Australian year is beginning which might bring up possible immigration changes along with it.
> 
> I submitted with 261313 code, 75 points on 15/05/2018. Any idea when to expect ? I guess I should get invited in next round :fingerscrossed:. What do you guys think ? :confused2:
> 
> Anyone else around who is in the same boat as me ?


I applied on 20/5 for 261313 with 75 points... We need to wait and see what the new round brings in July. No need to get paranoid... It's not in our hands... ***Silently cries*** 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

75 points.. My consultant and friends suggested that it's better to get the invite to apply first and then initiate PCC and medical since it will effect the initial entry date.. Other documents like pay slips, form 16 etc won't take much time to gather.


cmaroju said:


> How many points ? Are you ready with rest of your documentation ?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

anoop.rvn said:


> I applied on 20/5 for 261313 with 75 points... We need to wait and see what the new round brings in July. No need to get paranoid... It's not in our hands... ***Silently cries***
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Yeah I know.. it's not in our hands. But what makes me sleepless is the thought that rules might change and how they gonna be? 

Question to you too: Are you ready with all necessary documentation ?

Would you mind connecting offline ?


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

Rb1986 said:


> 75 points.. My consultant and friends suggested that it's better to get the invite to apply first and then initiate PCC and medical since it will effect the initial entry date.. Other documents like pay slips, form 16 etc won't take much time to gather.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I dont have Form-16's of all my previous companies. Thats another concern for me. And coming to police checks, I got mine and my wife FBI check done in Feb.2018 itself. I am guessing its valid until Feb,2019 and I can use it for my VISA application. Any thoughts ?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

anoop.rvn said:


> I applied on 20/5 for 261313 with 75 points... We need to wait and see what the new round brings in July. No need to get paranoid... It's not in our hands... ***Silently cries***
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


in same boat...filed my EOI 18-June-2018 for 261313 with 75 points.
Hoping for the best


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

cmaroju said:


> I dont have Form-16's of all my previous companies. Thats another concern for me. And coming to police checks, I got mine and my wife FBI check done in Feb.2018 itself. I am guessing its valid until Feb,2019 and I can use it for my VISA application. Any thoughts ?



it is better to get the PCC after getting the invite...FBI check now does not take too long like earlier...if you are in US now, you need state PCC if you resided in that state for more than 3 months in last 12 months...


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> it is better to get the PCC after getting the invite...FBI check now does not take too long like earlier...if you are in US now, you need state PCC if you resided in that state for more than 3 months in last 12 months...


Are you saying I might have to redo my FBI check ? It was done in Feb,2018.

My wife is in India now. So does she need to get USA state PCC ?
Oh god thats too many police certifications. I thought just FBI check was enough.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

cmaroju said:


> Are you saying I might have to redo my FBI check ? It was done in Feb,2018.
> 
> My wife is in India now. So does she need to get USA state PCC ?
> Oh god thats too many police certifications. I thought just FBI check was enough.


if she is not in US state PCC is not needed...FBI check is good enough i guess..

by the time you get your invite, her FBI check will be older than 6 months (mostly)..there are chances that CO can ask for latest FBI check.


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

cmaroju said:


> Yeah I know.. it's not in our hands. But what makes me sleepless is the thought that rules might change and how they gonna be?
> 
> Question to you too: Are you ready with all necessary documentation ?
> 
> Would you mind connecting offline ?


No... Since there is this uncertainty I am not doing any documentation upfront... 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmaroju (Nov 14, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> if she is not in US state PCC is not needed...FBI check is good enough i guess..
> 
> by the time you get your invite, her FBI check will be older than 6 months (mostly)..there are chances that CO can ask for latest FBI check.


She is India and won't be back to USA again. So I dont think I can get her a new FBI check done.


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

cmaroju said:


> Yeah I know.. it's not in our hands. But what makes me sleepless is the thought that rules might change and how they gonna be?
> 
> Question to you too: Are you ready with all necessary documentation ?
> 
> Would you mind connecting offline ?


Also, no, I don't mind connecting offline. You can PM me, if I could be of any help... 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

cmaroju said:


> She is India and won't be back to USA again. So I dont think I can get her a new FBI check done.


ok if she is not going back to US current FBI check should be good...

please take other's opinion too on this.


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> Worst case we should get the ITA by August 2nd round..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yes... I am also assuming so...

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

anoop.rvn said:


> Also, no, I don't mind connecting offline. You can PM me, if I could be of any help...
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


pm'ed you and cmaroju


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

spirecode said:


> hey guys, yesterday i logged in 189 with 75 points, software engineer.
> iam currenly in sydney, onshore. when do you guys think i can get an invite?


You're looking at 2 months wait under current trends


----------



## raudichy (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi, When should one anticipate ITA based on current trends for 189 with 75 points 261313 Software Engineer.
EOI submit date is 7 June 2018.


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello raudichy.. You may refer this link and analyse http://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-20th-june-2018/


raudichy said:


> Hi, When are you anticipating ITA based on current trends.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## raudichy (Apr 17, 2018)

Rb1986 said:


> Hello raudichy.. You may refer this link and analyse Unofficial Skill Select results from 20th June 2018 - Iscah
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot! Looks like approx 2.5 month wait for 75 points under 261313 unless in July the approved numbers increase.

Guess you should be receiving ITA around 1st week of July.


----------



## Rb1986 (Jun 6, 2018)

Nope.. For me I'm guessing it should be around august 2nd round Max..


raudichy said:


> Thanks a lot! Looks like approx 2.5 month wait for 75 points under 261313 unless in July the approved numbers increase.
> 
> Guess you should be receiving ITA around 1st week of July.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

Rb1986 said:


> Nope.. For me I'm guessing it should be around august 2nd round Max..
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Minimum 4 rounds, going by the trends for past 7-8 months!


----------



## kenith (Aug 5, 2017)

*Regarding New Zealand*

Hello all, My profile doesnt suit the requirement for Australia (65 points EOI on 1 aug 17)

My consultant asked me to pay more for New zealand, Should i go for it?

HE said that your profile suits the requirement and its better to do for it early?

I personally feel newzealand doesnt offer PR, am i correct?

Regards:
Kenith


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kenith said:


> Hello all, My profile doesnt suit the requirement for Australia (65 points EOI on 1 aug 17)
> 
> My consultant asked me to pay more for New zealand, Should i go for it?
> 
> ...


NZ has a PR system

I hold it

Whether you will be eligible or not, that’s for you to check
Cheers


----------



## khadija1986 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi, I got invitation for 189 visa on 20 th june. 🙂 🙂 🙂


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

khadija1986 said:


> Hi, I got invitation for 189 visa on 20 th june. 🙂 🙂 🙂


congratulations....please share your timeline and NOC


----------



## kenith (Aug 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> NZ has a PR system
> 
> I hold it
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update Sir, May i know how much do i need to score to get an Invite in NZ? 

Just like Australia, we have 60 as Eligibility but people with 65 are struggling.

May i know how much do i need to score in 300?

Your help is highly appreciated.

-Kenith


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kenith said:


> Thanks for the update Sir, May i know how much do i need to score to get an Invite in NZ?
> 
> Just like Australia, we have 60 as Eligibility but people with 65 are struggling.
> 
> ...


I had a pathway to residency 
So I got my pr in a few days without much paperwork 


The rules may have changed since I had applied, so you will have to post your query in nz expat forum

Cheers


----------



## khadija1986 (Nov 16, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> khadija1986 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I got invitation for 189 visa on 20 th june. 🙂 🙂 🙂
> ...


5 days ago · #467
ANZOCODE: 233311 Electrical Engineer
189 visa: total point 75
Age: 30
Language: 20 (PTE L-81, S-85, R-85, W-79, overall: 82)
Education: 15 (B. Sc. in EEE)
Job experience: 10

EOI 1st submitted on: 21/10/2017 (with 60 points)
EOI last updated on : 12/06/2018 (75 points)


----------



## Kingslayer405 (May 22, 2018)

Hi professionals, I have a question here please.
I got invited on 20th June 2018 with 5 points claimed by my partner. Both our current visas will end in August 2018. We may not get pr by August, I understand that I could apply for a bridging visa, but could my partner also apply for that bridging visa without leaving Australia please?
Thank you!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kingslayer405 said:


> Hi professionals, I have a question here please.
> I got invited on 20th June 2018 with 5 points claimed by my partner. Both our current visas will end in August 2018. We may not get pr by August, I understand that I could apply for a bridging visa, but could my partner also apply for that bridging visa without leaving Australia please?
> Thank you!


As soon as you submit your application, and pay the visa fees, you and your dependent’s will be issued a Bridging visa

You will not have to apply for the same separately 
I am presuming you are applying for 189/190 and are already onshore on a working visa

Cheers


----------



## Kingslayer405 (May 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> As soon as you submit your application, and pay the visa fees, you and your dependent’s will be issued a Bridging visa
> 
> You will not have to apply for the same separately
> I am presuming you are applying for 189/190 and are already onshore on a working visa
> ...


Thanks for your quick response, yes we are invited by 189 code of 2631 and we are both in Australia now


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kingslayer405 said:


> Thanks for your quick response, yes we are invited by 189 code of 2631 and we are both in Australia now


So you will both get a Bridging visa
It will kick in once your existing visa expires naturally and allow you to stay legally in Australia till your PR application is decided 

Most probably it will allow you to work also
Check the conditions of the Bridging visa when you get it

Cheers


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

I was just wondering how many 70 pointers didn't get invited before April?


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

Can someone apply for work visa after he has got the invite and applied for 189 and waiting for grant?
My company might send me for project work using short term work visa 400 in a month or two. Not sure if i would be able to apply it while waiting for grant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anubhavsharma18 said:


> Can someone apply for work visa after he has got the invite and applied for 189 and waiting for grant?
> My company might send me for project work using short term work visa 400 in a month or two. Not sure if i would be able to apply it while waiting for grant.


You can apply
There is no bar or restrictions 
But the problem which may arise is that , if by some quirk of fate, your 400 visa is issued immediately after your 189, then your 189 will stand cancelled

If you are quick enough , you may cancel or withdraw your 400 visa application, the moment you get your PR, but if for some reason it is not done in time and the 400 is still issued, then the 189 will be cancelled 

Do you want to take that risk ?

Cheers


----------



## anubhavsharma18 (Mar 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can apply
> There is no bar or restrictions
> But the problem which may arise is that , if by some quirk of fate, your 400 visa is issued immediately after your 189, then your 189 will stand cancelled
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update.

I am hoping to get the invite in late July or early August as per latest trend and that would give me 2 months to lodge for 189 visa. The best bet for me would be apply 400 visa at the most by Mid august and then lodge for 189 grant. Last time, i got 400 visa in 1 week.

Not sure about while i have applied for 189 grant, if during that time i travel to Australia on 400 visa or Business Visa (i already have it till 2021), will i get a bridging visa or not.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

mike129 said:


> I was just wondering how many 70 pointers didn't get invited before April?


For non pro 70 pointers are cleared up to 7 December. No one can tell the exact number after that.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

hi all, m new to this thread. 

Is it possible to get PR for 65+10(family sponsored) = 75 points 
for 261313 Software engg stream under 489 visa stream??

I have applied for ACS on 11/5/18 and waiting for result.
Points breakdown-
Age - 30 points
Family Sponsored 489 visa- 10 points
English- 20 points
Edu- BTech CSE- 15 points
Over all work exp - 4 years - 0 points(ater deduction of 2 years by ACS)

75 points overall. If yes, then how much time the whole process will take ?


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

guys check the invitation round 22nd of November 2017 and compare it to 3rd of January 2018 it seems the dates are moving backwards for computer network professionals ? can someone explain this?


----------



## Nottomention (Jun 7, 2018)

Same set.EOi date 16th may 2018


----------



## ahsen.m07 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi there I really appreciate all the help you guyz are giving. I am waiting since March 2018 with 70 points in Telecommunications Engineer, as to see the trend its very difficult but anybody has an idea for how long I have to wait for 189 and 190 with 75 for NSW ? Thanks


----------



## Nishant Khanduri (Feb 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can apply
> There is no bar or restrictions
> But the problem which may arise is that , if by some quirk of fate, your 400 visa is issued immediately after your 189, then your 189 will stand cancelled
> 
> ...


@newbienz - 

Management Consultant 224711
70 points
DOE: 11.04.2018
EOI Updated on 05.06.2018 with 70 points

I created my SkillSelect account on 05-Feb-18 while I was waiting for my VETASSESS assessment result.

Got positive Skills Assessment (Priority Processing - within 10 days) & submitted my EOI on 11-April-18 under 224711 with 65 points. At that time DIBP was giving ITA @70 points. 

I then simultaneously applied for reassessment (points test advise) & got another 5 points (they took 6 weeks). However when I updated my EOI with 70 points (5-June-18), DIBP had moved the ITA points to 75  . I missed it by a whisker (couple of weeks).

Do I now stand any chance whatsoever of receiving an ITA? 

__________________
ANZSCO 224711 - Management Consultant
English: 20 (PTE: L-90; R-87; S-90; W-90)
Age: 25 (33 - 39 yrs)
Edu: 15 (Bachelors Degree)
Exp: 10 (5 - 8 yrs)
Total: 70

Created EOI on SkillSelect on 05-Feb-18
Successful Skills Assessment received on 3-Apr-18
PTE 1st Attempt Apr 2018: LRSW (90,87,90,90)
Total points - 65
EOI Submitted with 65 points on 11-Apr-18
Went for reassessment (points test advice)
Got Positive result on 1-Jun-18 with another 5 points
EOI updated with 70 points on 5-Jun-18

Don't know what's in store ahead :fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nishant Khanduri said:


> @newbienz -
> 
> Management Consultant 224711
> 70 points
> ...


Sorry

I don’t predict invites 

Cheers


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

arnolds said:


> hi all, m new to this thread.
> 
> Is it possible to get PR for 65+10(family sponsored) = 75 points
> for 261313 Software engg stream under 489 visa stream??
> ...


Hello Expats

I am also in similar situation with same points. If some one can help with below queries-
Do we stand a chance for 489 (VICTORIA) with this score 65+10 (Family sponsored)
If yes, can some one guide how to apply for VISTORIA through skill select only or direct on their site.

Thanks


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

Hi Fellows,
I am new to skill select and all process, I have a query 

I have received invitation to apply for 190 visa NSW (Developer Programmer)75+5 points on 29th May 2018 which will expire on 29 july 2018, but parallel to it I have also lodged 189 eoi with 75 points as Developer Programmer on 2 May 2018 
Now my query is i dont want to apply 190 and would prefer 189 so if immigration department make any changes in skill list or any thing, will it going to impact my 190 invitation as i have already been invited to apply for 190 nsw visa.What you guys seniors recommend is it safe to apply 190 visa after 1 july or should i apply before 1 july to avoid any risks of change in sol list or any changes that might impact if any.
Please guide me from your personal experience.I would really appreciate your effort to reply my post.
Thanks & Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Taim00rAli said:


> Hi Fellows,
> I am new to skill select and all process, I have a query
> 
> I have received invitation to apply for 190 visa NSW (Developer Programmer)75+5 points on 29th May 2018 which will expire on 29 july 2018, but parallel to it I have also lodged 189 eoi with 75 points as Developer Programmer on 2 May 2018
> ...


If I were in your shoes, I would have waited for the July 1st round to see if they increase the number of invites

If the number of invites, remains around 300, then I would go ahead c and file the 190 application 

Cheers


----------



## mzk (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> If I were in your shoes, I would have waited for the July 1st round to see if they increase the number of invites
> 
> If the number of invites, remains around 300, then I would go ahead c and file the 190 application
> 
> Cheers


Hello, 
What's the July 1st Round?
Are there any major changes around July, I see lot of posts from candidates about July 1st..

Some are afraid about changes in rules in SOL


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

mzk said:


> Hello,
> What's the July 1st Round?
> Are there any major changes around July, I see lot of posts from candidates about July 1st..
> 
> Some are afraid about changes in rules in SOL


Going by the general trend of every alternate wednesday, the next round shoudl be on July 4 (GMT +10)

Change, well no one can predict. Atleast nothing major for the ICT codes, there is an ongoing debat that the number will remain same vs increase. Nothing guranteed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mzk said:


> Hello,
> What's the July 1st Round?
> Are there any major changes around July, I see lot of posts from candidates about July 1st..
> 
> Some are afraid about changes in rules in SOL


The first round to be held in the month of July
There are generally 2 invitation rounds per month 

The Anzsco codes eligible list for the new FY will be published soon 
Some codes may be added and some dropped depending on the feedback the department gets
Applicant Whose jobs are in the possible removals list are in tension 

Cheers


----------



## kenith (Aug 5, 2017)

Hello everyone, 

i want to know if i want to go for 489 (Family sponsorship) would i be eligible if my Mother's real brother stays in Australia?

In addition to this, do we have any update on 190 Visa sponsorship for 263111? I applied for both 189 and 190. Dont have much hope with 189. But i dont have any information on 190?


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

kenith said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> i want to know if i want to go for 489 (Family sponsorship) would i be eligible if my Mother's real brother stays in Australia?
> 
> In addition to this, do we have any update on 190 Visa sponsorship for 263111? I applied for both 189 and 190. Dont have much hope with 189. But i dont have any information on 190?


WRT 190 both NSW and VIC have stopped processing any additional invites


----------



## kenith (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks for the update bro,

Do we have any update on the last invites. I applied for 190 on 1st august 2017.

Can we see the previous trend somewhere?


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

1. 221111 General Accountant
2. June 18, 2019
3. 80 points
4. Offshore

Hoping to get an invite soon.


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

mike129 said:


> I was just wondering how many 70 pointers didn't get invited before April?


I am here bro, waiting from 24th nov 2017 with fcuking 70 pts.


----------



## navdusaj (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello Experts, I have filed EOI[261313] with 70 points on 5th June and subsequent 190 for VIC and NSW on 15th June with 75 points. It seems there is a never-ending wait and Iscah's estimates are also not matching with the people posting their timelines here.
Do you guys see scope with 75 points on 190 and an estimate for the duration, please?
Else, I have to pick some other options.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

navdusaj said:


> Hello Experts, I have filed EOI[261313] with 70 points on 5th June and subsequent 190 for VIC and NSW on 15th June with 75 points. It seems there is a never-ending wait and Iscah's estimates are also not matching with the people posting their timelines here.
> Do you guys see scope with 75 points on 190 and an estimate for the duration, please?
> Else, I have to pick some other options.


Iscah isn't known for their accuracy, and as far as I'm aware their estimates relies on immitracker and forum posts like everyone else.

While it's hard to estimate anything at all for 190, 70 points for 189 should have you wait about 5-6 months under current trends.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Iscah isn't known for their accuracy, and as far as I'm aware their estimates relies on immitracker and forum posts like everyone else.
> 
> While it's hard to estimate anything at all for 190, 70 points for 189 should have you wait about 5-6 months under current trends.


Iscah hires professional like Welshstone to predict unlike immitracker which only relies on unverified self submitted data

They not only rely on forum posts but as they are MARA agents, they also get feedback from their own business and other agents on application and grants which are not reported on the forum or any tracker 

I would personally give more credence to Iscah predictions 

Cheers


----------



## majjji (Dec 8, 2017)

kenith said:


> Thanks for the update bro,
> 
> Do we have any update on the last invites. I applied for 190 on 1st august 2017.
> 
> Can we see the previous trend somewhere?


Updates are for 189 and 489 only. Result for latest invitation round 6 June 2018 is out. Same number of invitations i.e. 300/5


Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris.praveen (Jun 6, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Iscah hires professional like Welshstone to predict unlike immitracker which only relies on unverified self submitted data
> 
> They not only rely on forum posts but as they are MARA agents, they also get feedback from their own business and other agents on application and grants which are not reported on the forum or any tracker
> 
> ...


As far as i have seen , 70 pointers for 2613(189 visa type) are called from July to November and then in January. Not after that. So If a person has submitted his/her EOI with 70 points before july 1,2018, he/she might get call by January. If not have to wait for July 2019 . Is my assumption correct?

Currently can we find a portal/some kind of logical calculation to find out how many backlogs are there at present for 189 and how much % are included in the bi-weekly rounds based on past trend?


----------



## Chris.praveen (Jun 6, 2018)

Chris.praveen said:


> As far as i have seen , 70 pointers for 2613(189 visa type) are called from July to November and then in January. Not after that. So If a person has submitted his/her EOI with 70 points before july 1,2018, he/she might get call by January. If not have to wait for July 2019 . Is my assumption correct?
> 
> Currently can we find a portal/some kind of logical calculation to find out how many backlogs are there at present for 189 and how much % are included in the bi-weekly rounds based on past trend?


At present IScah just predicts the expected invite date and immitracker is not capturing the whole points with which user's have applied for EOI. Am i missing something. Please advise?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Chris.praveen said:


> At present IScah just predicts the expected invite date and immitracker is not capturing the whole points with which user's have applied for EOI. Am i missing something. Please advise?


His point is that Iscah might have slightly more accurate data based on latest invites within their own clients base while immitracker relies on accurate user input - which is hard to enforce/trust.

It's a good point, however I doubt the error margin between the two is _significant_, give or take a few days. All Iscah can rely on is latest invites, they don't have any more insights into SkillSelect than anyone else.


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

I just heard that from the 1st of July, EOI needs at least 65 points. This could mean we will be seeing the same "300" invites per round.


----------



## bha517 (Jul 24, 2017)

Demisane said:


> I just heard that from the 1st of July, EOI needs at least 65 points. This could mean we will be seeing the same "300" invites per round.


Understand the logic in raising the minimum cutoff for EOI eligibility to 65 points. But why does this mean there will be 300 invites per round? Didn't get that


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

bha517 said:


> Demisane said:
> 
> 
> > I just heard that from the 1st of July, EOI needs at least 65 points. This could mean we will be seeing the same "300" invites per round.
> ...


If they continue with 300 points, I think minimum points will stay at 75. 😞


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

bha517 said:


> Understand the logic in raising the minimum cutoff for EOI eligibility to 65 points. But why does this mean there will be 300 invites per round? Didn't get that


Ah, because if the regular invitation numbers are maintained, wouldn't the 60 pointers get invited as well? I am not too well versed witht he DHA's systems. Just assuming based on very little i know.


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

Hi there, I have received invitation to apply for visa but i did a mistake in my eoi .For my pte score i wrote 
L 80. 
R 87 
W 80 
S 90 

Where as My original pte score is 
L 82 
R 87 
W 80 
S 90

What should i do , Should i not apply or apply and update case officer Seeking ur suggestion 
Thanks and regards


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

EOI Submitted date: 22-04-2018
Category: Business Analyst
Points: 70

When can I expect the invite based on the trends


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Demisane said:


> I just heard that from the 1st of July, EOI needs at least 65 points. This could mean we will be seeing the same "300" invites per round.


I only have 65 points  this is very sad, it means people like me will never get invited like this. and seeing the points people being invited are 75 only.. not even 70 points have a chance. and with 300 invitations per round only ...the situation doesn't look it will get any better...I already spent so much money on PTE and ACS assessment and the agent also..what do you guys think should I consider Canada ? or it is the same situation?


----------



## bjg26 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hello everyone! I'm a newbie here... Here are my details:

1. ANZCO 233914 - Engineering Technologists
2. EOI - June 27, 2018 
3. 189 - 80pts, 190 - 85pts
4. Onshore

Based on the trend right now, will there be possibility that I could get an invite on next round? 

Thank you in advance for your replies.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Taim00rAli said:


> Hi there, I have received invitation to apply for visa but i did a mistake in my eoi .For my pte score i wrote
> L 80.
> R 87
> W 80
> ...


Since in your case you under stated your L score by accident - personally I would leave it be. 

Might be worth checking with a MARA agent.


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

mike129 said:


> I only have 65 points
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minimum 65 has nothing to do with number of invites. It mainly affects trade occupations.
You need to see your situation. Canada gives priority to its students and people who worked there. In addition, you need to go for Ielts. 
In general, Australia cares more about English and Canada more about experience.
For Australia you definitely need 70.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Australia announces change in the points system for general skilled migration
https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...hange-points-system-general-skilled-migration

Some more information on the new cut-off limit of 65 points.




kooshan said:


> Minimum 65 has nothing to do with number of invites. It mainly affects trade occupations.


I think it does though, increasing the cutoff limit in my opinion clearly means that they have no intention of increasing the number of invites in the new FY. We all know 65 points is too low now anyway, but by preventing 60 pointers to apply they also potentially reduce the number of complaints/emails/contacts they'll be getting from people.

If they did intend to increase the number of invitation (to what it was 1.5 years ago for example) they would leave applications open to 60 pointers because they potentially could get invited like they used to.

Increasing the cutoff clearly shows they don't foresee any 60 pointers being invited within the 2 next year at least (after which your application expires). My bet is invites will remain exactly the same.


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> Increasing the cutoff clearly shows they don't foresee any 60 pointers being invited within the 2 next year at least (after which your application expires). My bet is invites will remain exactly the same.


It's obvious immigration getting harder all around the world. We can have different interpretations why they increased the minimum.
I would bet on increase in number however we don't know how many. 
Continuing the 300 means 7200 total invites in a year. In addition, there are not many kiwis this year.


----------



## ihaleem9 (May 30, 2014)

I disagree that Canada gives importance to experience. It's the other way round. Check my answer along with the links to calculate points

https://www.quora.com/Is-it-easier-...er/Abdul-H-Mohammed?share=21b035b5&srid=hpUH1


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ihaleem9 said:


> I disagree that Canada gives importance to experience. It's the other way round. Check my answer along with the links to calculate points
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Is-it-easier-...er/Abdul-H-Mohammed?share=21b035b5&srid=hpUH1


I've been exploring express entry out of interest and that Quora answer really helps, thanks!


----------



## hemanth87 (Jun 20, 2018)

If they are planning to go with the same number (around 300 applications per round)going forward then they would have even stopped 65 entry.
Won't there be atleast some 3000 applications with 70 waiting from last year September??


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

300 applications per round. Is this whole for all job codes


hemanth87 said:


> If they are planning to go with the same number (around 300 applications per round)going forward then they would have even stopped 65 entry.
> Won't there be atleast some 3000 applications with 70 waiting from last year September??


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Demisane (Mar 20, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> Australia announces change in the points system for general skilled migration
> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...hange-points-system-general-skilled-migration
> 
> Some more information on the new cut-off limit of 65 points.
> ...


I am at 70pts non-prorata and I haven't seen any movement the last 3 rounds. I hope I get a bloody invite soon. (April14 DOE)


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Demisane said:


> rocktopus said:
> 
> 
> > Australia announces change in the points system for general skilled migration
> ...


Dear, from 9 May round cutoff for non pro is 75 points. 70 pointers non pro are cleared upto 7 DEC. I'm also waiting with DOE 19 Feb.


----------



## jonathan78 (Jan 26, 2018)

Did anyone try to login to skillselect recently? I have only 70 points (occupation 2613) with DOE 27 Feb 2018 , so I'm not expecting an invitation soon. Today I tried to see if all ok with my EOI but when I try to login to https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil it ask me to "Sign in with one of these accounts: 
Shared Services Centre
AusKey UAS STS
VANGuard
"

I only have my EOI ID and password. Did they changed the login steps ?


Thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi Guys, I have a question about reassessment after expiration of 1st assessment.
So, they deducted my 4 years exp as I am not from CS background. Now when I have to do reassessment, can I do some Computer science related courses online via open Univ in Australia and use those credits to add value to my profile ?
Will they consider it and not deduct my 4 years exp, or may be deduct only 1 or 2 years?

Please guide.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

jonathan78 said:


> Did anyone try to login to skillselect recently? I have only 70 points (occupation 2613) with DOE 27 Feb 2018 , so I'm not expecting an invitation soon. Today I tried to see if all ok with my EOI but when I try to login to https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Skil it ask me to "Sign in with one of these accounts:
> Shared Services Centre
> AusKey UAS STS
> VANGuard
> ...


Same here. Guess some maintenance work. :ranger:


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Skillselect website is live again.


----------



## saurabhpluto (Feb 5, 2014)

So will we have new announcements by dibp today?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey guys, lets move the discussion to the July EOI thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Can anyone please post the link to july thread

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jon1101a (Dec 24, 2017)

Queensland is now open for state nomination.
Unfortunately, for eng'g technologist they are only offering visa 489 with requirement of 70 pts.

See link below.

Queensland Skilled Occupation Lists (QSOL) - BSMQ


----------



## Sam701 (Mar 26, 2018)

sharv said:


> Can anyone please post the link to july thread
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tions-june-2018-a.html#/topics/1452746?page=1


----------



## sunita_ss (Feb 6, 2018)

Occupation code: 261313
EOI Date: 10th May, 2018
189 with 70 points
--------------------------
Age- 30 points
PTE - 20 points
Qualification (B.E in Computer): 15 points
Work Experience (3 yrs after deduction): 5 points

Can anyone please tell me how long do I need to wait with 70 points for 189? Will I ever get invited with 70 points? 

Thanks..


----------



## sunita_ss (Feb 6, 2018)

Occupation code: 261313
EOI Date: 10th May, 2018
189 with 70 points
-------------------------------------
Age- 30 points
PTE - 20 points
Qualification (B.E in Computer): 15 points
Work Experience (3 yrs after deduction): 5 points

Can anyone please tell me how long do I need to wait with 70 points for 189? Will I ever get invited with 70 points? 

Thanks..


----------



## sunita_ss (Feb 6, 2018)

Sam701 said:


> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tions-june-2018-a.html#/topics/1452746?page=1


This is not the link to July thread. Can you please check again and provide the right link?

Thanks,
Sunita


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

sunita_ss said:


> This is not the link to July thread. Can you please check again and provide the right link?
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunita


If you search for the correct thread yourself, you'll get it. Why wait for others to give you the right link!

Anyway, here's the link: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...52746-189-eoi-invitations-july-2018-a-30.html


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

sunita_ss said:


> Occupation code: 261313
> EOI Date: 10th May, 2018
> 189 with 70 points
> -------------------------------------
> ...


People having 75 points for 189 (2613XX code) have to wait for 2-3 months. I see people who filed EOI in April are still waiting. 

In case the trend of 300 invitations per round continues, you may try evaluating other options as I don't see any chance for 70 points.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

k.amarjeet01 said:


> People having 75 points for 189 (2613XX code) have to wait for 2-3 months. I see people who filed EOI in April are still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> In case the trend of 300 invitations per round continues, you may try evaluating other options as I don't see any chance for 70 points.




One question. If a guy who has filed EOI with 70 points in April and another guy filed EOI in June with 75 points. Both for same 2613xx. 


Who would get the invite first ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p4karthikeyan (Feb 21, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> One question. If a guy who has filed EOI with 70 points in April and another guy filed EOI in June with 75 points. Both for same 2613xx.
> 
> 
> Who would get the invite first ??
> ...


75 points in june.

first rank based on points and if points are same, then first come first serve.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

p4karthikeyan said:


> 75 points in june.
> 
> first rank based on points and if points are same, then first come first serve.


thank you


----------



## k.amarjeet01 (Mar 13, 2017)

In last 7-8 months, not a single person with 70 points for 2613XX in 189 category has been invited.



shekar.ym said:


> One question. If a guy who has filed EOI with 70 points in April and another guy filed EOI in June with 75 points. Both for same 2613xx.
> 
> 
> Who would get the invite first ??
> ...


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

k.amarjeet01 said:


> In last 7-8 months, not a single person with 70 points for 2613XX in 189 category has been invited.



thanks for the reply


----------



## nikhil kumar (Dec 16, 2017)

HI Everyone,
I am new to this forum.. appreciate if someone can answer my queries..
Just got my result of PTE. Please update which state should I choose for software engg in 190 category with 80 points.
What are my chances to get the invitation in both categories and how soon can I get?
Also, when is next round for 189 scheduled?
Here are my details:

261313: software engg:
EOI Update ( 189 points: 75, 190 points: 80[Queensland]):4/07/2018:fingerscrossed:
PTE score:: s w r l: 90 87 89 82.[5th attempt]:4/07/2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nikhil kumar said:


> HI Everyone,
> I am new to this forum.. appreciate if someone can answer my queries..
> Just got my result of PTE. Please update which state should I choose for software engg in 190 category with 80 points.
> What are my chances to get the invitation in both categories and how soon can I get?
> ...




You can go for sc189, it can be faster with 75


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arpz (Jul 6, 2018)

*Need Information*

Hello Everyone,

Occupation code: 261313 ,Software Engineer
EOI Date: 22nd June, 2018
189 with 80 points, NSW with 85 points.

How long do you think, it would take to get an invite for 189 or 190? I am more interested in 189.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arpz said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Occupation code: 261313 ,Software Engineer
> EOI Date: 22nd June, 2018
> ...


99% you should get invited in the round to be held next Tuesday 7.30pm IST

Arrange credit card or debit card to make the visa fees payment and documents for uploading 

Cheers


----------



## Lovegill (Jul 6, 2018)

Hello everyone, what are the chances for registered nurses with 70 points under 189 visa. I applied EOI on 5th of May 2018. Will I get invitation in coming round? When will be the next round for invitations. Thanks in advance.


----------



## arpz (Jul 6, 2018)

*Need Information*



newbienz said:


> 99% you should get invited in the round to be held next Tuesday 7.30pm IST
> 
> Arrange credit card or debit card to make the visa fees payment and documents for uploading
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for the reply. Can you also answer the below questions on the documents required - 
1. What are the documents which are required after i receive the invite?
2. What are the pre-requisites for getting the PCC and Medical Certificate? And how soon can i apply for these documents?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arpz said:


> Thank you for the reply. Can you also answer the below questions on the documents required -
> 1. What are the documents which are required after i receive the invite?
> 2. What are the pre-requisites for getting the PCC and Medical Certificate? And how soon can i apply for these documents?


1. The list of documents is given on the DHA website

2. Most members complete their medicals before submitting the application 
You can generate the HAP ID and get the tests done
Similarly the PFC can be obtained from the nearest PSK

Cheers


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi all,

I am confused with the EOI process to claim points. I am working in a company from 2015 till present. And I have claimed points for it in skillselect because i wasn't sure how to split it.

However, in the ACS assessment, it states "The following employment after March 2017 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."

How do I claim points since I haven't switched any jobs? Please advise! Should I enter the start date as 2015 and leave the end date as blank since I am still with the same company?


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

Alex patrick said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am confused with the EOI process to claim points. I am working in a company from 2015 till present. And I have claimed points for it in skillselect because i wasn't sure how to split it.
> 
> ...


Yes!! Leave the end date blank.


----------



## countrycola (Jun 20, 2018)

kerberos said:


> countrycola said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I've been following this forum for quite a while now, since I submitted my EOI. I'm an occupational therapist with 65 points for 189. I submitted my EOI around late Feb, but edited it to include 190 (which I didn't know then that maybe I should've just submitted a separate EOI for that).
> ...


Thank you kerberos and foxes for the input. It seems my next step is inevitably going towards taking another english exam. Prepping now for PTE-A, and the describe image part doesn't look easy. Maybe I'm just new to the format, because I see a lot of people saying PTE is better than IELTS. I've taken IELTS twice, and the tasks are a lot more diverse in PTE, so I think I would need some more prep time. Let's see.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Can anyone please post a link to july thread? There is around today right...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amey (Jun 12, 2018)

I've got nomination for 190 in 14days on one month...


Lovegill said:


> Hello everyone, what are the chances for registered nurses with 70 points under 189 visa. I applied EOI on 5th of May 2018. Will I get invitation in coming round? When will be the next round for invitations. Thanks in advance.


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Arch (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi everybody,

I have received an invitation to apply for the 189.

Occupation: Architect - non pro rata
189: 75 points - 190:80 NSW
EOI updated on the 18th June 2018

Congratulations to all those who received an invitation. Best of luck to everyone else!


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi All,

I had initially submitted my EOI for 189 with 70 points for 261313 Software Engineer on February 2nd. I wrote my PTE again and managed to increase my points to 80. I updated my EOI today and the date of effect was updated to July 15th 2018. Looks like the invitation round was held on 11th July. Please let me know when you guys think I might get an invite? Really appreciate it.

Thanks,
Vimal


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

vimal85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You should get it in next round 24/25th July 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

M.Arch said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I have received an invitation to apply for the 189.
> 
> ...




Congratulations and good luck for next steps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> You should get it in next round 24/25th July
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Shekar. I hope I get it.


----------



## accountant0618 (Jun 27, 2018)

countrycola said:


> kerberos said:
> 
> 
> > countrycola said:
> ...



Just keep on practising. Describe image can be nerve wracking but just take a deep breathe before each tasks and just keep speaking. Even if it doesnt really make sense anymore.haha good luck!


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



refer to this link for last rounds and list of pro-rata:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/20-june-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> refer to this link for last rounds and list of pro-rata:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/20-june-2018-invitation-round.aspx


Im sorry...I wrote pro rata instead of Non pro rata.....it is actually non pro rata


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> Im sorry...I wrote pro rata instead of Non pro rata.....it is actually non pro rata


cool...that created the confusion...good luck


----------



## chandramouli.katari (Jul 22, 2018)

*Partner Skill Points*

Hi All,
My wife completed Btech in EEE, and she has 1.9 years of exp as Business Analyst.
Will ACS assess her profile and will I get 5 point for partner skill ?

Thanks
Chandramouli


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chandramouli.katari said:


> Hi All,
> My wife completed Btech in EEE, and she has 1.9 years of exp as Business Analyst.
> Will ACS assess her profile and will I get 5 point for partner skill ?
> 
> ...


There is no way that she can be assessed positive by ACS with just 1.9 years experience 

You cannot get the 5 spouse points advantage 

Cheers


----------



## chandramouli.katari (Jul 22, 2018)

What is the min exp to have to get it assessed by ACS ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chandramouli.katari said:


> What is the min exp to have to get it assessed by ACS ?


She is Electronics and communication graduate or Elctrical ?

Cheers


----------



## chandramouli.katari (Jul 22, 2018)

She is from Electrical & Electronics Engineering


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vimal85 said:


> Thanks Shekar. I hope I get it.


Get ready with meds and pcc.


----------



## chandramouli.katari (Jul 22, 2018)

She is from Electrical & Electronics Engineering


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chandramouli.katari said:


> She is from Electrical & Electronics Engineering


That’s minor ICT

She may need 6 years to get positive as Buniess analyst

Cheers


----------



## go4ram (Jul 22, 2018)

*new to this thread - help required*

Hello Guys,

I am new to this thread and to the world of immigrating to AUS.
I have recently hired an Immigration consultant.

here are my details.
potential visa type: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream
My Current score per points table: 80 points.
Occupation - 261112 - system analyst

I will be submitting my docs for ACS evaluation. 

I wanted to know what are my changes of securing an invitation in this scenario and how long it will take.
any help is much appreciated.

Regards,
Rajesh.


----------



## Khushbu107 (Feb 26, 2018)

go4ram said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That’s a good score.. if you get 80, it’s likely that you’ll get an invite in next round..

Have you cleared PTE with 79+ in all domains? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## go4ram (Jul 22, 2018)

Khushbu107 said:


> That’s a good score.. if you get 80, it’s likely that you’ll get an invite in next round..
> 
> Have you cleared PTE with 79+ in all domains?
> 
> ...


Hi Khushbu107,

I didnt appear for PTE but here are my IELTS scores. is PTE compulsory, i guess IELTS would work, right?. Also, according to the points table scoring 8 in all modules of IELTS is counted as superior English, correct?

Listening -9, reading -9, Writing - 8, speaking - 8 = overall 8.5


----------



## go4ram (Jul 22, 2018)

Khushbu107 said:


> That’s a good score.. if you get 80, it’s likely that you’ll get an invite in next round..
> 
> Have you cleared PTE with 79+ in all domains?
> 
> ...


in addition here's how I came up with a score of 80.

33-39 years:-25
Superior English	:- 20
8-10 years	work exp:- 15
A Bachelor degree from an Australian educational institution or a Bachelor qualification, from another educational institution that is of a recognised standard.:-	15
Partner skill qualifications:-	5

total - 80


----------



## raudichy (Apr 17, 2018)

I have received Invite on 11 Aug with 75 points (189), I intened to apply for solely my visa and later a year down the lane got for wife's visa, do i still need to get PCC done for both in India or If i just do it for myself would suffice to lodge EOI.


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

raudichy said:


> I have received Invite on 11 Aug with 75 points (189), I intened to apply for solely my visa and later a year down the lane got for wife's visa, do i still need to get PCC done for both in India or If i just do it for myself would suffice to lodge EOI.


I would suggest you to apply for both at a time, since later, it will be very expensive. Additionally, you wife can move to Australia within 1 year.


----------



## Melvin9 (Aug 21, 2018)

261111 - ICT BA
75 points for 189
80 points for 190.

Date of EOI: 13/08/2018. what are the chances of invitation?


----------

